# Stats Page - Eure Vorstellungen und Ideen



## T0M@0 (22. Juli 2010)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe ja schon begonnen unsere eigene Stats-Page zu Programmieren. Wie sind denn eure Vorstellungen diesbezüglich?

- Wie soll sie aussehen?
- Welche Funktionen sollen vorhanden sein?
- Wie wollen wir uns von anderen Stats-Pages absetzen?
- Was vermisst ihr bei anderen Stats-Pages?
- USW...

bis jetzt Funktioniert schon mal das anzeigen der Teams und wenn man ein Team anklickt bekommt man die User angezeigt...

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr euch so vorstellt...

Gruß
T0M@0

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juli 2010)

Ihr könnt die Möglichkeit einbauen, FahMon/HFM.NET-LiveStats freizugeben. Wer eine User-Statspage betrachtet, könnte dann die LiveStats des jeweiligen Users mit einem Klick aufrufen oder die LiveStats werden dort direkt eingebettet.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Juli 2010)

das ist ne coole idee... mal schauen ob und wie man das umsetzen könnte...


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2010)

Naja, auf dem Server hatten wir ja schonmal nen paar Live-Stats laufen. Dann bekommen diejenigen halt nen FTP-Zugang, den die dann bei HMF.NET eintragen. Dann "basteln" wir dieses HTML-Dokument da mit ein .


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, auf dem Server hatten wir ja schonmal nen paar Live-Stats laufen. Dann bekommen diejenigen halt nen FTP-Zugang, den die dann bei HMF.NET eintragen. Dann "basteln" wir dieses HTML-Dokument da mit ein .



das wär zu einfach 

@all:

hier aktuelle Ergebnisse:

Folding@Home Stats


----------



## Empirelord (30. Juli 2010)

Sieht ja schon ganz gut, aus, was mir nur aufgefallen ist, ist das pcgh bei euch immernoch auf Platz 25 rumdümpelt, da wäre wohl mal eine updateroutine von Nöten.

Wen ich iwie helfen kann, sagt Bescheid. Habe zwar wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Ahnung wie TOM@0, aber für kleinere Sachen dürfte es reichen.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2010)

also bis jetzt hole ich jeden tag um 2Uhr die Daten von den Fah Servern... und da sind wir nunmal auf platz 25... und das muss ja dann stimmen, oder? ich kann auch einfach uns ein paar punkte hinzuaddieren xD

wenn ich mal nicht weiter komme, komm ich gerne auf dich zurück  
PCGH Falk hat seine Hilfe auch schon angeboten, aber ich kann auf seine PM nicht antworten, da er PMs blockt xD


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

In der Stanford-Statistik werden "default" und "PS3" als Team gezählt. Die werden bei EOC. Kakaostats und Co. ignoriert .

Ich muss übrigens endlich mal der Server fertig machen ...


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2010)

ok, dann verstehe ich die Diskrepanz 

wollen wir diese Teams denn auch "ignorieren"???


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Ja, sonst wäre das ja etwas merkwürdig .


----------



## Empirelord (30. Juli 2010)

Ah, das erklärt es natürlich.
Ich fürchte nur, wenn du nicht mehr weiterkommst, werde ich dir wohl nicht helfen können.


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Juli 2010)

Wie siehts mit dem FTP Zugang aus?
Wollen wir und nen Free Hoster suchen? Ohost, Funpic oder so? Die haben massig Platz. Dann bekommt jeder nen Ordner wo er drin hochlädt


----------



## Empirelord (30. Juli 2010)

So als Memo, was ist das Ziel, nämlich die Stats unserer User zu zeigen.
Das ist ja praktisch nur ein einziges html Dokument, also nicht so furchtbar groß. The Master of MORARE hat das schon auf seiner Schulhomepage verewigt, man könnte das bei ihm also einfach kopieren. Die anderen User könnten das doch dann direkt auf den Webserver hochladen, oder?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juli 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wollen wir und nen Free Hoster suchen? Ohost, Funpic oder so?


Free-Hoster sind voll mit Werbung. Wollen wir nicht lieber eine (auch ohne Adblock Plus) werbefreie Stats-Page bzw. wenn Werbung nur unsere eigene?
Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns einen vServer oder Dedicated Server mieten, dort hosten und nebenher falten? Wer die Serverkosten zahlt, darf seinen Usernamen in den Client eintragen.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, sonst wäre das ja etwas merkwürdig .



Hm, finde es merkwürdig, dass die anderen es weglassen... z.B. die PS3 Leute haben doch auch ein Recht auf Stats?

und was soll mit den Leuten in diesen Gruppen passieren? Auch nicht anzeigen?



Empirelord schrieb:


> Ah, das erklärt es natürlich.
> Ich fürchte nur, wenn du nicht mehr weiterkommst, werde ich dir wohl nicht helfen können.



OK, dann frage ich meinen Mitbewohner, der macht das Beruflich xD



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem FTP Zugang aus?
> Wollen wir und nen Free Hoster suchen? Ohost, Funpic oder so? Die haben massig Platz. Dann bekommt jeder nen Ordner wo er drin hochlädt



haben doch eigenen server... nfsgame will sich opfern 

ich vielleicht auch (backup, oder Loadbalanced  )



Empirelord schrieb:


> So als Memo, was ist das Ziel, nämlich die Stats unserer User zu zeigen.
> Das ist ja praktisch nur ein einziges html Dokument, also nicht so furchtbar groß. The Master of MORARE hat das schon auf seiner Schulhomepage verewigt, man könnte das bei ihm also einfach kopieren. Die anderen User könnten das doch dann direkt auf den Webserver hochladen, oder?



kenne seine hompage nicht... aber irgendwie weiß ich auch nicht was du meinst... 

aber wenn du auf teams klickst und dann "70335" dann sind das doch unsere stats?



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Free-Hoster sind voll mit Werbung. Wollen wir nicht lieber eine (auch ohne Adblock Plus) werbefreie Stats-Page bzw. wenn Werbung nur unsere eigene?
> Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns einen vServer oder Dedicated Server mieten, dort hosten und nebenher falten? Wer die Serverkosten zahlt, darf seinen Usernamen in den Client eintragen.



auf jedenfall OHNE Werbung


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Ich leih mir den Link vom Master mal aus . So isses gemeint mit den LiveStats:
FahMon 2.3.99.1

(Nur halt dann mit HFM.NET )


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Juli 2010)

achso das weiß ich ja.... hab ja selber soeine seite


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Juli 2010)

hm, hfm kann die stats aber nicht auf einen ftp server hochladen... (oder ich finds einfach nicht)

wie wollen wir das denn machen?


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

HFM kann auf nen FTP hochladen . Steht in den Optionen .

*ins Büro geh und Screenshot mach*


----------



## T0M@0 (1. August 2010)

ok, wusste nicht, dass man da einfach nen ftp eintragen kann xD


----------



## T0M@0 (10. August 2010)

Folding@Home Stats

hab nun eine Suche integriert


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

Saubere Sache


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2010)

es geht demnächst hier wohl etwas weiter. Leider habe ich mir die komplette Datenbank zerschossen -_-

Werde nun Debian komplett neu aufsetzen und Web- sowie Datenbank Server installieren. Dann habe ich überlegt, dass ich es doch erst nur für PCGH Falter mache. Für die Live-Stats habe ich auch schon eine Idee. HFM.Net bietet die Möglichkeit eine .XML Datei zu erzeugen. Diese kann man dann irgendwie in MySQL importieren (weiß aber noch nicht ganz genau wie xD)


----------



## JeansOn (31. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> es geht demnächst hier wohl etwas weiter. Leider habe ich mir die komplette Datenbank zerschossen -_-
> ...



Armes TOM@O. Hattest Du keine Sicherung?

Aber gut, der Vergangenheit hinterherheulen bringt nichts. Deshalb einmal ein Vorschlag von meiner Seite für Deine Stats Page:
Ich würde folgendes machen, wenn Du nachts um 2:00 Uhr den Update planst:
1. Einlesen der neuen, relevanten Daten in eine Einlesetabelle, nachdem diese geleert wurde. Das ist für den Fehlerfall wichtig so, weil Du dann tagsüber noch die Einlesedaten hast.
2. Feststellen, welcher User ein Update erhält und alte Daten in eine Historientabelle überführen. 
3. Den Update aus der Einlesetabelle durchführen.

Ich empfehle grundsätzlich für alle Tabellen ein datetime-Attribut, mit dem man den Zeitpunkt einer durchgeführten Aktion nachvollziehen kann. Plan noch ein Textfeld dazu, dann kann ein Programm (dts-paket?) seinen Namen eintragen (Fehlerfall!). Ein weiteres datetime-feld kann dazu benutzt werden herauszubekommen, ob es Team-Mitglieder gibt, die nur alle drei Wochen "oder so" eine WU abgeben. Du hast dann eine richtige Statistik der "Formel-1-Falter" und der "Langsam-oder-Selten-Falter". Denn auch Letztere tragen ja zum Erfolg bei.

Naja, ok. Vllt haste das ja auch schon so geplant. Ich dachte, ich schreibe Dir mal was, was Dir Mut macht.  

*Vllt sollten zwei DB angelegt werden:* Eine lauffähige, bis dahin geprüfte Version und eine zum Testen, damit Du Dir nicht durch Änderungen die bereits importierten Daten *strubbelig* machst. Eine Änderung der erstgenannten DB kann dann jederzeit erfolgen.


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> es geht demnächst hier wohl etwas weiter. Leider habe ich mir die komplette Datenbank zerschossen -_-
> 
> Werde nun Debian komplett neu aufsetzen und Web- sowie Datenbank Server installieren. Dann habe ich überlegt, dass ich es doch erst nur für PCGH Falter mache. Für die Live-Stats habe ich auch schon eine Idee. HFM.Net bietet die Möglichkeit eine .XML Datei zu erzeugen. Diese kann man dann irgendwie in MySQL importieren (weiß aber noch nicht ganz genau wie xD)



Find ich spitze, dass du da dranbleibst !


JeansOn schrieb:


> Armes TOM@O. Hattest Du keine Sicherung?
> 
> Aber gut, der Vergangenheit hinterherheulen bringt nichts. Deshalb einmal ein Vorschlag von meiner Seite für Deine Stats Page:
> Ich würde folgendes machen, wenn Du nachts um 2:00 Uhr den Update planst:
> ...



Das mit den Geschwindigkeitsfaltern ist ne Spitzenidee!
Kann man ja in ne Art "Medallienbrett" integrieren:
-Meiste Überholt 1D/7D/30D
-Meiste Punkte 1D/7D/30D
-Langsamster Falter 1D/7D/30D
-Nach größter Pause wieder eine WU abgeschickt
-Top 15 Schnellfalter/Nichtsoschnellfalter
-Längster PPD-Spree
-Top 10 Mono-Singlecoreclienfalter
-Top 10 Mono-SMP-Falter
-Top 10 Mono-AMD-Falter   alles an WU-Größen auslesbar 
-Top 10 Mono-NV-Falter
-Größte/Schnellste Big-WUs

Und das noch mit jeweils einem aktuellen und einem Rekordwert!
Das wird Bombe; sofern umsetzbar !


----------



## tripod (31. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> es geht demnächst hier wohl etwas weiter. Leider habe ich mir die komplette Datenbank zerschossen -_-
> ...



 schade, konnte deine arbeit leider nicht mehr bewundern.

grundsätzlich finde ich die idee sehr gut, selbst eine page zu erstellen,
bzw auch noch gleich zusätzliche info's einzubauen 

würde euch natürlich gerne irgendwie behilflich sein,
aber meine kenntnisse in html/datenbanken sind eher "beschränkt"


----------



## kerryblue88 (2. November 2010)

Das mit den Geschwindigkeitsfaltern ist ne Spitzenidee!
Kann man ja in ne Art "Medallienbrett" integrieren:
-Meiste Überholt 1D/7D/30D
-Meiste Punkte 1D/7D/30D
-Langsamster Falter 1D/7D/30D
-Nach größter Pause wieder eine WU abgeschickt
-Top 15 Schnellfalter/Nichtsoschnellfalter
-Längster PPD-Spree
-Top 10 Mono-Singlecoreclienfalter
-Top 10 Mono-SMP-Falter
-Top 10 Mono-AMD-Falter   alles an WU-Größen auslesbar 
-Top 10 Mono-NV-Falter
-Größte/Schnellste Big-WUs

Und das noch mit jeweils einem aktuellen und einem Rekordwert!
Das wird Bombe; sofern umsetzbar !

... die Idee mit dem Medaillienspiegel ist an sich nicht verkehrt, aber negative Rekorde (langsamster Falter) oder dergleichen sind nicht motivierend auf Dauer. Laut Statistik gibt es im Team so ca. 3500 Falter, wovon aber nur ca 10 % aktiv sind. 

Der Sinn der Sache besteht wohl darin überhaupt zu falten, als irgendwelche Rekorde aufzustellen.

Warum? Ich habe noch keine Erkenntnisse über meinen Stromverbrauch auf Dauer und falte erst einmal weiter. Aber mit zunehmenden Punkten sinkt auch die Motivation. Kein Falter in der Nähe zwecks eines Rennens, Abstände zwischen den Tabellenplätzen werden immer größer und die wohl aussichtslose Unternehmung wohl je einen Spitzenplatz einzunehmen sind auf Dauer wohl eher abschreckend, aber das ist ein anderes Thema....


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. November 2010)

kerryblue88 schrieb:


> ... die Idee mit dem Medaillienspiegel ist an sich nicht verkehrt, aber negative Rekorde (langsamster Falter) oder dergleichen sind nicht motivierend auf Dauer. Laut Statistik gibt es im Team so ca. 3500 Falter, wovon aber nur ca 10 % aktiv sind.
> 
> Der Sinn der Sache besteht wohl darin überhaupt zu falten, als irgendwelche Rekorde aufzustellen.
> 
> Warum? Ich habe noch keine Erkenntnisse über meinen Stromverbrauch auf Dauer und falte erst einmal weiter. Aber mit zunehmenden Punkten sinkt auch die Motivation. Kein Falter in der Nähe zwecks eines Rennens, Abstände zwischen den Tabellenplätzen werden immer größer und die wohl aussichtslose Unternehmung wohl je einen Spitzenplatz einzunehmen sind auf Dauer wohl eher abschreckend, aber das ist ein anderes Thema....



Ich glaub da hast du mich falsch verstanden... mir ging es darum, auch langsamer als andere, *jedoch unentwegt Weiterfaltende* zu ehren!
Insbesondere die aufopferungsvolle Besitze-nur-ein-Netbook-und-falte-trotzdem-Fraktion, das ist durchaus eine zu würdigende Leistung!
Glaub mir, ich bin einer der Ersten, der hier auf den "eigentlichen Sinn" hinweist . Ist doch Wumpe, ob jemand ein rennen möchte!
Jedoch ist es nicht widerlegbar, dass sich die "Falt-Wirtschaft" durch stetigen Wettbewerb luftige Höhen erfaltet!

Nächstesmal einfach auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klicken!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2010)

Wird sicher ganz intressant wens fertig ist. 
Weiter so.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2010)

- Debian ist nun neu aufgesetzt
- MySql Server 5 installiert und konfiguriert
- Webserver (Lighttpd) installiert
- Daten importiert (erstmal nur PCGH)

Seite wieder online: Folding@Home Stats

Status: alles wie vorher mit weniger Daten... werde demnächst aber weiter machen


----------



## JeansOn (3. November 2010)

Prima.

Ich habe mal einen User gesucht:    C4r$t3n 
Hat auch geklappt. Aber erst nach genauerem Hinsehen. Hatte wohl ein führendes Leerzeichen mitkopiert. 
Da muß es eine TRIM() Funktion geben. Damit kriegste das (Leerzeichen am Anfang/Ende) weg.

Wenn ich "the" eingebe, dann kommt nicht nur unser TopFalter mit den großen Flügeln , sondern auch noch viele andere. Selbst "NeoTheKiller". Schön gemacht.

Du verwendest das PCGH-Logo. Hast Du Dir mal Gedanken über die Rechte gemacht? 
Frag die trotzdem mal. Wir sind zwar deren Team, aber klär das bitte ab.


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2010)

Sieht gut aus, nur aufm Netbook muss ich Scrollen .


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Prima.
> 
> Ich habe mal einen User gesucht:    C4r$t3n
> Hat auch geklappt. Aber erst nach genauerem Hinsehen. Hatte wohl ein führendes Leerzeichen mitkopiert.
> ...



Trim ist ein gutes Stichwort  müsste aber auch irgendwie direkt in der SQL Abfrage gehen 

Ich wurde mal von Falk angeschrieben. Er hat mir sogar hilfe angeboten, aber wie es so ist kann man der Redaktion nicht auf PMs antworten 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, nur aufm Netbook muss ich Scrollen .



ich muss auch scrollen, wenn ich alle User anzeige xD

ist die Seite zu breit für netbooks?


----------



## acer86 (3. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Trim ist ein gutes Stichwort  müsste aber auch irgendwie direkt in der SQL Abfrage gehen
> 
> Ich wurde mal von Falk angeschrieben. Er hat mir sogar hilfe angeboten, aber wie es so ist kann man der Redaktion nicht auf PMs antworten
> 
> ...



hi super idee mit der Seite

ja die Seite ist für 10 zoll netbooks leider zu breit

MFG: acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. November 2010)

Dann wär so eine sich anhand der Browsertags oder wie die heißen selbstskalierende Funktion gefragt .


----------



## tripod (4. November 2010)

sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Henninges (5. November 2010)

die seite gefällt mir auch sehr gut...wie sieht es mit einem "schöneren" logo für den folding at home schriftzug aus ?


----------



## T0M@0 (5. November 2010)

ja sorry, hatte grade kein PhotoShop und hab das mit Paint.net gebastelt... werde es noch schöner machen...


----------



## LuXTuX (6. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> HFM kann auf nen FTP hochladen . Steht in den Optionen .
> 
> *ins Büro geh und Screenshot mach*



also bei mir funktioniert das nicht


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2010)

Komisch, bei mir schon (Siglink).


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2010)

Http://xz.doesntexist.org:666/folding  ist aber nicht aufm ftp kopiert XD


----------



## LuXTuX (6. November 2010)

bei mir kommt immer die meldung, das er den pfad nicht finden kann. ganz normal im browser geht es.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2010)

lasst uns Hier mal weiterdiskutieren wegen den GPU Vergleichs Werten

Folding@Home Stats

Was wünscht ihr euch noch so?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> lasst uns Hier mal weiterdiskutieren wegen den GPU Vergleichs Werten
> 
> Folding@Home Stats
> 
> Was wünscht ihr euch noch so?


Eine Unterscheidung im Bezug auf G80 und G92.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2010)

Gibt doch ein drop down für gpu. Oder gibt es welche die es in beiden ausfürungen gibt?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gibt doch ein drop down für gpu. Oder gibt es welche die es in beiden ausfürungen gibt?



Indirekt. Die 9800GT ist eine frecherweise umgetaufte 8800GT. Die 9800GT gibt es jedoch noch in einer weiteren Ausführung mit G92 Chip.
Daher brauchen wir:
-8800GT/9800GT (G80) und
-9800GT (G92).

Edit: Graphen plotten lassen : Bezüge selbst wählbar aus Datenbank.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2010)

hab einfach 9800(G80) und (G92) hinzugefügt... ist sonst verwirrend xD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

Kannst du nicht noch eine Shadertakt und eine Coretakt Inputzeile dazuschreiben?
JA, es gibt mit dem Nicht-GPU-3-Client gewisse Projekte auf die der Wirkung hat. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die 611er so welche wären.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Indirekt. Die 9800GT ist eine frecherweise umgetaufte 8800GT. Die 9800GT gibt es jedoch noch in einer weiteren Ausführung mit G92 Chip.
> Daher brauchen wir:
> -8800GT/9800GT (G80) und
> -9800GT (G92).



Das ist falsch 

Die 8800GT hatte von Anfang an einen G92 Chip. Die 9800GT ist baugleich mit der 8800GT.

Bei der 8800GTS gab es die 320/640 MB Varianten mit G80 chip und die 512MB mit G92 Chip welche dann in eine 9800GTX umgetauft wurde.
Es gibt keine 9xxx Karte mit G80 Chip.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht noch eine Shadertakt und eine Coretakt Inputzeile dazuschreiben?
> JA, es gibt mit dem Nicht-GPU-3-Client gewisse Projekte auf die der Wirkung hat. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die 611er so welche wären.



bin ich schon am machen... 



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch
> 
> Die 8800GT hatte von Anfang an einen G92 Chip. Die 9800GT ist baugleich mit der 8800GT.
> 
> ...



also gibt es NUR die 8800GTS in 2 verschiedenen Ausführungen?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> bin ich schon am machen...
> 
> 
> 
> also gibt es NUR die 8800GTS in 2 verschiedenen Ausführungen?



Abgesehen von Feinheiten wie z.B. die 9800GTX(G92) und die GTX+(G92b) gibt es nur die 8800GTS in 2 grundlegend verschiedenen Ausführungen ja.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

Immer dieses Umgenenne! Da kommt ja keiner mit .


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2010)

ok, dann muss ich das nochmal abändern 

die GTX260 gibts ja auch mit "nur" 192 Shader, meint ihr da sollte auch unterschieden werden?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ok, dann muss ich das nochmal abändern
> 
> die GTX260 gibts ja auch mit "nur" 192 Shader, meint ihr da sollte auch unterschieden werden?


Ja, weil die Shaderblöcke ja leider am meisten ausmachen .

Du kannst doch sicher der Eingabefreundlichkeit zu Liebe die Inputs leicht einbläuen . Ich klick mir hier vor Blindheit echt 'nen Wolf .

EDIT: Lag an meiner Themeneinstellung . Aber für ein generelles Einbläuen hätt ich auch nichts gegen!


----------



## acer86 (11. November 2010)

Hi

hab noch eine Sehr ausführliche Liste im Netz gefunden Vielleicht hilft diese weiter.

Folding@Home GPU PPD Database - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab noch eine Sehr ausführliche Liste im Netz gefunden Vielleicht hilft diese weiter.
> 
> Folding@Home GPU PPD Database - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


Die Liste ist mir bekannt.
Jedoch ist da das OC nicht markiert o.ä. Genau das ist es, was mich für unsere Liste stimmen lässt!


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2010)

ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

- Hintergrund der Felder ändern (bläulich xD)
- Liste GPUs anpassen (auch mobile) --> wäre echt nett wenn jemand eine vollständige Liste zusammenstellen könnte xD
- mehr Felder (OS, Treiber, Client, etc)
- Grafik oben hübsch machen (hat wer grobe Vorstellungen???)
- erweiterte Suchfunktion
- ???


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
> 
> - Hintergrund der Felder ändern (bläulich xD)
> - Liste GPUs anpassen (auch mobile) --> wäre echt nett wenn jemand eine vollständige Liste zusammenstellen könnte xD
> ...


Per Klick auf und absteigend sortierbare Listen


----------



## T0M@0 (12. November 2010)

notiert 

hab gerade eine interessante datei von hfm.net gefunden:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\%username%\Anwendungsdaten\HFM\CompletedUnits.csv

da stehen alle projekte und ppd's drinne, die man je gefaltet hat. werde bei langer weile mal versuchen das in die datenbank zu importieren, dann könntet ihr mir eure dateien schicken und man hätte sämtliche daten importiert


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2010)

Ja - stimmt

Btw. unter WIN XP steht die Datei üblicherweise auch dort (also C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\%username%\Anwendungsdaten\HFM\CompletedUnits.csv)


----------



## T0M@0 (12. November 2010)

- hintergrundfarbe Tabellen und formularfelder angepasst
- Sortierung (BETA xD)
- GPU Liste angepasst (nun auch Mobile GPUs)

bei fehldarstellungen bitte F5, strg+F5 und Cache leeren versuchen (wenn dann noch nicht besser hier melden  )

Und der IE geht nun auch (ist mir mal heute aufgefallen, dass der garnicht auf die Seiten gekommen ist)


----------



## LuXTuX (15. November 2010)

Wie sieht es mit SMP aus? Oder willste nur GPU Statistik führen?
So ein Vergleich PPD/Watt könnte noch mit rein


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2010)

CPU ist in planung, wenn GPU richtig fertig ist 

PPD/WATT ist sehr interessant, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass jemand die möglichkeit hat nur den verbrauch von GPU oder CPU zu messen ;(


----------



## LuXTuX (15. November 2010)

also CPU schon 
CPUID zeigt das an, bei mir sinds grad 65.55 W.


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2010)

Je nach dem ob das Board Sensoren für die aktuelle Stromstärke an den Spannungswandlern hat (die Asus ROG-Boards haben das zB; per Everest auszulesen), kann man das schon herausfinden .


----------



## T0M@0 (16. November 2010)

Stats Page

hab ein neuen Banner designet aber irgendwie ist der nicht wirklich besser als der alte xD (wenn ihr den alten habt --> F5)


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Stats Page
> 
> hab ein neuen Banner designet aber irgendwie ist der nicht wirklich besser als der alte xD (wenn ihr den alten habt --> F5)


 
Erinnert mich etwas an Jahrmarkt mit einer Luftballonschlange


----------



## Dragon1801 (16. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erinnert mich etwas an Jahrmarkt mit einer Luftballonschlange



Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke 
Aber das Logo ist doch denk ich erst mal uninteressant, lasst uns vllt. erst mal noch ein paar inhaltliche Ideen sammeln. 

Soll in der finalen Fassung dann über die einzelnen Spalten sortiert werden können?


----------



## Henninges (16. November 2010)

hab mal einen wert von mir eingetragen...logotechnisch sollte sich was besseres "designen" lassen... (;


----------



## T0M@0 (16. November 2010)

Dragon1801 schrieb:


> Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke
> Aber das Logo ist doch denk ich erst mal uninteressant, lasst uns vllt. erst mal noch ein paar inhaltliche Ideen sammeln.
> 
> Soll in der finalen Fassung dann über die einzelnen Spalten sortiert werden können?



Sortieren geht eigentlich schon. Einfach im tabellenkopf auf etwas klicken... Oder wie meinst du das?

Gut das logo ist wirklich mist


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gut das logo ist wirklich mist


 
Nee, nee, nicht Mist - aber du kannst das viel besser


----------



## Dragon1801 (16. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Sortieren geht eigentlich schon. Einfach im tabellenkopf auf etwas klicken... Oder wie meinst du das?
> 
> Gut das logo ist wirklich mist



Oh mein NoScript hat die Funktion blockiert, deswegen gings net, Fehler von mir. Genau so war das auch gemeint. Super gemacht 

Das Logo ist nicht Mist (ich würde sowas nicht hinbekommen). Ich meinte nur, dass man sich, wenn der inhaltliche Teil fertig ist, mehr bzw. ganz darauf konzentrieren kann um dann das ULTIMATIVE Logo zu kreieren.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. November 2010)

Wie GENIAL  ist das Neue Logo denn bitte!!!!!???!!!! !
Entspricht genau unserem Falteinsatz .


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Dezember 2010)

hab mal meine Gratis URL auf die Seite umgeleitet

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

passt ja fast dazu xD

Was ich noch so gemacht habe:

- Punkte werden nun alle 4 Stunden abgerufen (aber leider noch nicht so dass ich eine Historie machen könnte)


----------



## muckelpupp (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Tom,

beim ersten Blick ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine Unterteilung in PCGH und globale Liste evtl. nicht verkehrt wäre. Oder andernfalls eine Teaminterne Suchfunktion und Auflistung wie bei extremeoverclocking. Ginge das?

Ansonsten sehr gute Arbeit. So ganz erschliesst sich mir der Sinn der GPU Vergleiche noch nicht, da ja noch einige Chips fehlen (z.B. GTX 285)...und ich würde ggfs. die Farbgebung der Tabellen überdenken - so eher grau-weiss (liest sich vielleicht besser?). Du machst das! Ciao


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Dezember 2010)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> beim ersten Blick ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine Unterteilung in PCGH und globale Liste evtl. nicht verkehrt wäre. Oder andernfalls eine Teaminterne Suchfunktion und Auflistung wie bei extremeoverclocking. Ginge das?
> 
> Ansonsten sehr gute Arbeit. So ganz erschliesst sich mir der Sinn der GPU Vergleiche noch nicht, da ja noch einige Chips fehlen (z.B. GTX 285)...und ich würde ggfs. die Farbgebung der Tabellen überdenken - so eher grau-weiss (liest sich vielleicht besser?). Du machst das! Ciao



Ich bin gerade Dabei ein Login zu Programmieren. Wenn das fertig ist irgendwann und man sich einloggt, dann werden alle Teams aufgelistet für die man jemals gefaltet hat. Dies wird dann ein link zu dem entsprechenden Team. Ist das denn so ähnlich wie bei EOC?

Gibt nun auch bei PPD vergleich den Button "Durchschnitts PPD". Dieser errechnet dann den Durchschnitt aller eingetragenen PPD Gruppiert nach GBU Chip...

@All: Wenn mir jemand eine Liste, mit verbrauchsdaten der Chips zukommen lassen kann, dann kann ich auch noch eine Spalte PPD/Watt einbauen...

Ich baue ja gerade einen Login. Habt ihr eine gute Idee wie ich überprüfen könnte ob der der sich registriert auch wirklich der folding-user ist für den er sich ausgibt?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich durchforste heute mal die 2010er Ausgaben der PCGH-Print und lasse dir die gemessenen Graka-Only-Verbrauchsdaten zukommen.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Dezember 2010)

cool, danke 

@muckelpupp: Macht deine GTX285 wirklich so wenig PPD? Oder hast du dich vertippt?


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

Neuerungen:

User Login
User Registrierung
PPD Vergleich: Durchschnittswerte
Ändern und löschen von selbst eingetragenen Werten (unter Details wenn eingeloggt)

Bei Problemen hier melden


----------



## Henninges (13. Dezember 2010)

moin t0m...hab mich gestern vormittag ge-regt, aber meine daten vergessen...


----------



## muckelpupp (13. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @muckelpupp: Macht deine GTX285 wirklich so wenig PPD? Oder hast du dich vertippt?



Hi Tom,
k.A. wahrscheinlich hab ich die Werte nur nicht sauber ausgelesen? Wo kann ich das denn? Nutze nämlich den FAHMon Viewer um meine beiden Clients abzufragen (SMP + GPU). Aber der gibt mir irgendwie nicht die durchschnittliche ppd sauber raus. Oder ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden.

Eigentlich müsste sie schon höher sein. Mache nämlich aktuell gut 10000 ppd.
Nur wie die sich aufteilen?

Was die Login-Frage angeht, könnte man es ähnlich lösen, wie mit dem Passkey?! Jeder erhält einen individuellen Schlüssel, um sich auf dem Server zu identifizieren. So läuft das ja auch bei den SMP Clients, damit einem keiner die Punkte nimmt...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Dezember 2010)

Gute Idee. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo die Hashs der Keys .


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> k.A. wahrscheinlich hab ich die Werte nur nicht sauber ausgelesen? Wo kann ich das denn? Nutze nämlich den FAHMon Viewer um meine beiden Clients abzufragen (SMP + GPU). Aber der gibt mir irgendwie nicht die durchschnittliche ppd sauber raus. Oder ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Eigentlich müsste sie schon höher sein. Mache nämlich aktuell gut 10000 ppd.
> ...



Das Tool HFM.net hat eine interne Benchmarkfunktion. Da kann man den Client auswählen und das Projekt. (Dort sieht Man dann AVG PPD, High, Low etc)

Bei FAHMon weiß ich nicht obs das gibt. Aber die Aktuellen PPD zeigt er ja an. Vielleicht paar Minuten vorm ablesen den CPU Client stoppen um zu sehen ob der ausbremst. Falls er bremst kannst du das Tool SetPriority nutzen um dem GPU Core höhere Prio zu geben.

Das Mit dem Hash Key ist leider auch nicht so gut (wäre nur eindeutig, wenn ich die bei Stanford auslesen könnte, was nicht geht)



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo die Hashs der Keys .



Wenn du sie besorgen könntest wäre das ganz gut xD


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2010)

bei mir funktioniert die Änderung nicht? habs aus versehen vergessen die richtige graka anzugeben... da ist nirgend bei details ein änderungs botton...

registrierung hat jetz übrigens geklappt danke!


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass du beim eintragen "JK" groß geschrieben hast. Dein folding name ist aber klein "jk".

Hab es gefixt. Sollte nun gehen.

Ich werde demnächst das eintragen nur noch erlauben, wenn man angemeldet ist. Dann kann ich beim eintragen den User abfragen, dann passiert sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2010)

ganz schön kompliziert mit groß und kleinschreibung bin da eher ned so der typ der drauf aufpasst


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wenn du sie besorgen könntest wäre das ganz gut xD



So einer bin ich dann doch nicht .


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

schade xD

Es gibt ein kleines Update auf der Stastpage.

Wenn ihr angemeldet seid und PPD Werte eintragen wollt, dann wird das Feld "User" automatisch gefüllt und kann nicht geändert werden. Somit werden diskrepanzen vermieden, dass ihr bei falscher Schreibweise nicht mehr ändern/löschen könnt.


----------



## acer86 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi@T0M@0

kannst du bitte in die Gpu Auswahl noch die Nvidia 9500GT einfügen hätte davon ein wert den ich gern eintragen möchte, Danke.

MFG: acer86


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Dezember 2010)

danke für den Hinweis, ist nun auch in der Auswahl


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich durchforste heute mal die 2010er Ausgaben der PCGH-Print und lasse dir die gemessenen Graka-Only-Verbrauchsdaten zukommen.



Und was gefunden?


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2010)

Argh, Sorry, ich wusste da war was .
Naja, habe morgen Schulfrei (Winterchaos FTW!). DANN mache ich das .


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön 

ab morgen bin ich 4 Tage auf LAN und werde dann danach wohl erst PPD/Watt implementieren 

PS: habe für 1 Jahr kostenlos diese URL gekauft: http://foldingstats.eu

mit www davor gehts aber nicht, da muss ich noch meinen Webserver konfigurieren xD


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2010)

1. Passwort wenn möglich nicht in Klartext anzeigen .
2. Zeichenbegrenzung des PW auch auf der Reg-Page . Dort stoßen die 23 Zeichen meines PWs nicht an die Grenzen, im Anmeldefeld schon. (kannste mich dann bitte nochmal aus der DB löschen ?).


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2010)

hab dich gelöscht xD

1. und 2. werden nächste Woche umgesetzt


----------



## acer86 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi@T0M@0

Ich weiß ich bin etwas Übermütig aber Könntest du auf deiner State Page die neuen 6806er Projekte einfügen.
Danke.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Dezember 2010)

danke für die Erinnerung 

Bin jetzt noch auf einer LAN, werde ich wohl Montag hinzufügen


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 1. Passwort wenn möglich nicht in Klartext anzeigen .
> 2. Zeichenbegrenzung des PW auch auf der Reg-Page . Dort stoßen die 23 Zeichen meines PWs nicht an die Grenzen, im Anmeldefeld schon. (kannste mich dann bitte nochmal aus der DB löschen ?).



1. Passwort wird nun nicht mehr angezeigt
2. Maximale Länge ist nun bei beiden PW Feldern 20. Sollte nun also keine Probleme mehr geben 



acer86 schrieb:


> Hi@T0M@0
> 
> Ich weiß ich bin etwas Übermütig aber Könntest du auf deiner State Page die neuen 6806er Projekte einfügen.
> Danke.



Die neuen Projekte sind eingepflegt. Viel Spaß beim eintragen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

@T0M@0: Bin gerade meine Werte am eintragen und habe festgestellt, dass das Projekt 10632 fehlt.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2010)

komisch, ist das ein sehr altes oder sehr neues Projekt? Auf Folding@Home Projects Summary gibt es das auch nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Sind alle 4 vom 7.11.2010, allerdings wurde nur eine bis zum Ende gerechnet.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> komisch, ist das ein sehr altes oder sehr neues Projekt? Auf Folding@Home Projects Summary gibt es das auch nicht


 
Na da springe ich doch mal hilfreich ein 


P10632: Test simulations of villin with gpu openmm-gromacs 
 These beta tests are to evaluate the performance of a new core (openmm-gromacs) on gpu with Generalized Born (GB) model used as implicit solvent.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja eine ziemliche sauerei von Stanford, dass die Projekte machen, die sie nicht in ihre Liste eintragen. Von der Importiere ich nämlich immer ;( Gibt es eine aktuellere, als die, die ich verwende?

@Bumblebee: wo hast du die Daten her?

@A.Meier-PS3: Kannst deine Werte eintragen, habe das Projekt hinzugefügt


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: wo hast du die Daten her?


 
Die Liste, auf die du dich beziehst ist vermutlich Folding@Home Projects Summary
die zeigt allerdings nur die *Currently Running Projects *und deshalb erscheint die P10632 da auch nicht
Um dir solche anzeigen zu lassen die momentan nicht (mehr) laufen musst du die SuFu bemühen


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Dezember 2010)

finde nur die Currently Running Projects Liste über die Suche ;(


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> finde nur die Currently Running Projects Liste über die Suche


 
Sorry - habe mich ev. unklar ausgedrückt

Also, wie alle geheimen Dinge, natürlich "getarnt" 



Spoiler



Geh in die Currently Running Projects Liste und wähle irgend ein laufendes Projekt aus (Beispiel Folding@Home Projects )
Nun siehst du unten ein Feld in das du die gesuchte Nummer eintragen kannst
Handle sinngemäss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2010)

Die P10632 ist eingetragen.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sorry - habe mich ev. unklar ausgedrückt
> 
> Also, wie alle geheimen Dinge, natürlich "getarnt"
> 
> ...



Da hatte ich dich wohl falsch verstanden  Nun weiß ich bescheid... 

trotzdem schade, dass es da keine liste zu gibt, die ich importieren könnte 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die P10632 ist eingetragen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2010)

Kann das sein, eine GTS450 (930/1860) mal schneller als eine GTX460 (854/1708) beim P10938?


----------



## acer86 (28. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann das sein, eine GTS450 (930/1860) mal schneller als eine GTX460 (854/1708) beim P10938?



Hi

ja leider 

die gtx 460 ist bei den Projekten nur mit noch mehr OC schneller als die gts450, bei den Projekten hängt alles von der Takt rate ab.

 Project ID: 10938
 Core: OPENMMGPU
 Credit: 925
 Frames: 100


 Name: Acers GTX460
 Path: C:\Folding\GPU\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:47 - 17.004,3 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:49 - 16.310,2 PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

@T0M@0: Bist du gerade an der Seite am arbeiten das sie nicht erreichbar ist?

Hast du die P6801 schon drinn? Hab eine bekommen, siehe  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1320.html#post2539320


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Dezember 2010)

Das beschissene Kabel Deutschland ist mal wieder Schuld (Kein Internet, TV und Telefon in der ganzen Stadt)

noch blöder ist, dass ich nicht da bin, sonst hätte ich mein Handy als Modem benutzt xD

Das P6801 ist leider auch noch nicht drin (Wenn Internet wieder da ist werde ich es einfügen)


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Dezember 2010)

Gute Nachrichten: KD war wohl vor Ort und hat den Stecker wieder reingesteckt xD

foldingstats ist nun wieder erreichbar und die Projektliste wurde aktualisiert


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten: KD war wohl vor Ort und hat den Stecker wieder reingesteckt xD
> 
> foldingstats ist nun wieder erreichbar und die Projektliste wurde aktualisiert


 
Ich hatte tagelang keinen Zugang zu allen PCG-was_auch_immer-Seiten
Hatte langsam Entzug


----------



## Perseus88 (5. Januar 2011)

Die GTX 465 mit OC:
 Project ID: 6801
 Core: OPENMMGPU
 Credit: 1348
 Frames: 100


 Name: Gpu3
 Path: C:\Users\Perseus\Desktop\GPU3\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:29 - 13.086,2 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:29 - 13.086,2 PPD


 Project ID: 6806
 Core: OPENMMGPU
 Credit: 1348
 Frames: 100


 Name: Gpu3
 Path: C:\Users\Perseus\Desktop\GPU3\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:28 - 13.234,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:30 - 12.940,8 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:01:29 - 13.086,2 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:01:30 - 12.940,8 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:01:29 - 13.086,2 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:01:30 - 12.940,8 PPD

Mit OC werten 737/1474/1603 bei 1.0 Volt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

@Perseus88: Ist eigendlich so gemeint, dass du deine Werte selber einträgst, hier ist die Seite: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Perseus88: Ist eigendlich so gemeint, dass du deine Werte selber einträgst, hier ist die Seite: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


 
Jupp, genau so isses 



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Die GTX 465 mit OC 737/1474/1603 bei 1.0 Volt


 
Wie kühlst du das Teil??
Der "Hochsprung" von 607/1215/1603 dürfte doch einiges an Wärme produzieren


----------



## Perseus88 (5. Januar 2011)

Nur mit Luft,wird schön Warm.
Ist aber noch im Rahmen.
Sind genug Gehäuselüfter vorhanden.

Eintragen kommt heut Abend.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Januar 2011)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Eintragen kommt heut Abend.





am einfachsten ist es wenn du dich vorher registrierst, dann kann man im notfall seine einträge später editieren

wenn du Probleme hast, oder verbesserungsvorschläge, dann helfe ich gerne


----------



## Perseus88 (5. Januar 2011)

Gesagt und schon getan!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

@T0M@0: Gibt wieder Arbeit für dich: Neue P6805. 

Ich bewundere deinen Einsatz für das Team.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Januar 2011)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Gesagt und schon getan!



sehr schön hast du das gemacht 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @T0M@0: Gibt wieder Arbeit für dich: Neue P6805.
> 
> Ich bewundere deinen Einsatz für das Team.



Liste wurde aktualisiert, viel Spaß beim eintragen eurer Punkte 

@acer: man bist du schnell mit eintragen.... kaum hier gepostet schon hast du deine Werte drin 

EDIT: 

Bei den Durchschnittswerten der PPD je GPU habe ich nun auch die AVG  des Taktes hinzugefügt. (die Nullen lasse ich natürlich aus)
 Somit sieht man besser warum z.B. die GTX275 vor der GTX285 ist. Sie ist im Schnitt höher getaktet.


@ALL die keinen Takt angegeben haben: wäre echt supi wenn ihr dies nachholt xD


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @acer: man bist du schnell mit eintragen.... kaum hier gepostet schon hast du deine Werte drin



Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2011)

Die Seite ist nun auch mit www zu erreichen:

Http://www.foldingstats.eu

Ich hab den AAA Record angepasst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Januar 2011)

Die Seite sieht gut aus, auch wenn sie von den Features nicht an EOC heran kommt.

Ich würde auf der Seite auch darüber informieren, was F@H ist, warum man mitmachen sollte und wie es funktioniert. Leicht verständlich und in wenigen Sätzen das wichtigste für Einsteiger/Interessierte erklären, auch für Menschen ohne viel PC-Wissen. Dazu Links zu den HowTos hier bei PCGHX und eine Kontaktmöglichkeit, wenn jemand F@H über TeamViewer eingerichtet haben will.
OK, könnte man auch auf eine Extra-Seite auslagern, weil es nicht viel mit Stats zu tun hat. Dann diese Seite aber auf der Stats-Seite verlinken.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Januar 2011)

Irgendwann wird es auch mehr Features geben. Die Seite ist ja noch lange nicht fertig 

Ich denke, dass ich auch noch nen kleinen Text schreiben werde mit den wichtigsten Links in dieses Forum....


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Januar 2011)

wieder was neues... Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

siehe startseite...


----------



## muckelpupp (14. Januar 2011)

Hi Tom, super Arbeit! Trage auch fleissig mit ein 
d.h. bevor mein Rechner nicht mehr wollte.

Eine Beobachtung am Rande: die Idee mit der eigenen Seite ist klasse. Kannst du sie vielleicht so ausbauen, dass man nicht immer die ganzen Zusatzdaten/infos von Hand eintragen muss? So ähnlich wie das automatische Ausfüllen des Usernamens? Und dass er sich die zuletzt verwendete GPU merkt? Geht alles in die gleiche Richtung, und würde das Ausfüllen und Administrieren - was du ja planst - der eigenen Daten erheblich beschleunigen. Danke


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Januar 2011)

so was in der Richtung habe ich vor


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (14. Januar 2011)

Schicke Seite!!!


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

Hi @T0M@0

Ich hab noch ein kleinen Fehler gefunden bei der Sortierung,

Hab gerade meine GTS450 wert mit 1000Mhz eingetragen, aber wen man in die Spalte Takt, oberhalb klickt um den Höchsten OC wert aus der Liste zu erhalten sortiert er mein Wert ganz nach unten.

MFG


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Januar 2011)

Das ist kein bug, es ist ein feature XD

Spass bei seite... Scheint so als ob es Probleme mit werten ab 1000Mhz gibt. Ich werds mir heute abend mal anschauen. Hab aber noch keine Idee woran es liegen könnte. :-\


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Januar 2011)

Tach. Seit langem mal wieder hier und mich erstmal wieder in die Top 100 bringen. 

Schone Seite. Mir fällt auf, das eine Menge Leute ne GTX285 einsetzen. Genau wie ich.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das ist kein bug, es ist ein feature XD
> 
> Spass bei seite... Scheint so als ob es Probleme mit werten ab 1000Mhz gibt. Ich werds mir heute abend mal anschauen. Hab aber noch keine Idee woran es liegen könnte. :-\



Ok

danke das du so schnell drauf Reagiert hast


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Eine Beobachtung am Rande: die Idee mit der eigenen Seite ist klasse. Kannst du sie vielleicht so ausbauen, dass man nicht immer die ganzen Zusatzdaten/infos von Hand eintragen muss? So ähnlich wie das automatische Ausfüllen des Usernamens? Und dass er sich die zuletzt verwendete GPU merkt? Geht alles in die gleiche Richtung, und würde das Ausfüllen und Administrieren - was du ja planst - der eigenen Daten erheblich beschleunigen. Danke



Ich habe nun eine Template Funktion eingebaut. Nun ist es einfacher viele Eintragungen vorzunehmen. Mehr Infos hier: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Da ich die neue Funktion nicht ausgiebig testen konnte, bitte bei Problemen melden. 


acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @T0M@0
> 
> Ich hab noch ein kleinen Fehler gefunden bei der Sortierung,
> 
> ...



Konnte das Problem leider nicht finden. Deswegen folgender Workaround: Taktraten für GPU und Shader sind nun in einzelnen Spalten


----------



## muckelpupp (18. Januar 2011)

Danke Tom. Immer wieder super Arbeit! Werde es bei Gelegenheit austesten und dir hier berichten. Ciao.

p.s. hab's eben getestet und einige Werte nachgetragen. Geht sehr gut!


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Ist nun sicherlich einfacher viele grafikkarten nachzutragen. Man muss es ja nur einmal eintragen und braucht dann eigentlich nur ppd und project anpassen.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nun den GPU PPD Vergleich umgebaut.

Nun gibt es eine kleine Übersichtsseite mit den Durchschnittswerten. Beim klick auf eine GPU gibt es alle PPD die für diesen Chip eingetragen wurden.

Alle Werte kann man natürlich auch noch anzeigen lassen.

Hier noch einmal ein Aufruf: Bitte tragt all eure GPU PPD's ein. Wenn ihr viele Werte für eure GPU's eintragen wollt, dann nutzt die Template Funktion. (vorher einloggen)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Gruß
T0M@0


----------



## muckelpupp (22. Januar 2011)

Done! Super Idee, die Karten nach Chips zusammenzufassen. 
Planst du eine ähnliche Liste auch für CPUs?

Abgesehen davon: sehr gut! Wenn ich noch einen Wunsch äussern dürfte, würde ich ggfs. die Team und User Listen überarbeiten. Wäre es nicht etwas einfacher, sich 'nur' auf unser Team zu konzentrieren, und dann einen externen Link zu setzen? Ciao


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Januar 2011)

Danke für das eintragen deiner Werte 

Das gleiche für CPUs ist geplant. Dauert aber noch.

Wenn ich nur für das pcgh team machen würde wäre es natürlich viel leichter xD wie meinst du das mit dem externen link? Bitte etwas näher erörtern


----------



## muckelpupp (22. Januar 2011)

Also, da die Links zu den Listen ja primär die Weltranglisten öffnen, für Teams- wie Userliste, dachte ich, es wäre vielleicht übersichtlicher anders herum. D.h. Bei den Usern unsere eigenen, und ggfs. einen Vergleichslink auf die Weltrangliste, und beim Team vielleicht eine aktuelle Top 20 der besten User und Infos zum wöchentlichen/monatlichen/durchschnittlichen Umsatz. Plus halt einen Vergleichslink zur Weltspitze. Nur so'n Vorschlag. Kann man die entsprechenden Daten bei F@H abgreifen?


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Januar 2011)

Und was hälst du davon auf der rechten seite einen link unter deinem usernamen zu haben, der zu dem team führt für das du gerade faltest?

Die daten muss man von stanford importieren. Die stellen 2 txt dateien zur verfügung.


----------



## muckelpupp (22. Januar 2011)

Das ist auch sehr gut. (sorry für's späte Feedback - bin fleissig am basteln...)


----------



## Lorin (24. Januar 2011)

Huhu!

Habe mal angefangen meine GPU Werte einzutragen (Gab ja noch niemanden mit ner GT220 bzw 4870X2).
Würde gerne noch die Werte unseres 3ten GPU-Falters im Bunde eintragen. Allerdings ist das eine Radeon 4650 (AGP-Slot!) und die steht nicht in der Auswahlliste.
Wär klasse wenn du die nachtragen könntest.

Eine GT430 geht spätestens am WE mit ins Rennen... mal sehen wie die sich im Vergleich zur GT220 schlägt.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Januar 2011)

so, hab die "Radeon HD 4650" hinzugefügt 

wusste gar nicht, dass es faltbare AGP Karten gibt xD


----------



## Lorin (24. Januar 2011)

Glaube auch nicht, dass die wirklich gut zum falten ist 

Habe da was gefunden was nicht klappt....

Ich konnte mich zwar registrieren, aber mein Folding-Name ist so lang, dass er nicht ins Einloggfeld passt (die letzten 5 Zeichen passen nicht mehr) und daher kann ich mich nicht einloggen. Unter einem kürzeren Namen kann ich mich aber leider auch nicht registrieren (User gibt es nicht in diesem Team)


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Januar 2011)

wie ist denn dein folding name?

edit: Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH sollte nun funktionieren. Maximale Userlänge ist nun 50 Zeichen das sollte reichen (hoffe ich xD)

Hast aber schon viel eingetragen  sehr gut


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn man sich nun einloggt, dann werden auf der eigenen Seite die Teams angezeigt für die man gefaltet hat.

Und ich habe die PCGH Benchmark Werte auf Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich eingetragen


----------



## Lorin (26. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> wie ist denn dein folding name?
> 
> edit: Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH sollte nun funktionieren. Maximale Userlänge ist nun 50 Zeichen das sollte reichen (hoffe ich xD)
> 
> Hast aber schon viel eingetragen  sehr gut



Danke 

Sobald die GT430 online geht kommen dazu auch die Werte (oli.k mach hinne mit der Lieferung... grrr)

Habe testweise mal meine heimische GTX480 UC (0,988V @ 650/1300/1700) laufen lassen.... kommt so auf ca 12kppd
Muss noch den stromverbrauch messen bevor ich die öfter ins gebet nehme. Leider habe ich da wohl ein schlechtes exemplar erwischt, soll wohl auch karten geben die unter 0,900v laufen. Meine faltet schon bei 0,975 keine WU zuende. schade schade


----------



## T0M@0 (15. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ TOM@0
> 
> Könntest du bei der GPU LIste auch neue CORE16 AMD PRojekte eintragen??
> ich habe derzeit meine 6950@6970 unter einem falschen Projekt eingegeben da es die richite nummer nicht gegeben hat..
> ...



Erledigt. Die neuen Projekte sind nun drinne. 

Wenn mir einer sagen kann ob es Folding@Home Projects Summary auch als .txt ohne html Code gibt, dann kann ich die Projekte automatisiert importieren. Oder Weiß jemand wie ich mit wget unter linux nur den text ohne html code bekomme?



mattinator schrieb:


> Für AMD gibt's die z.B. hier: AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom. Und hier für alle Hersteller: Prozessortabellen*-*Hier sind alle Prozessoren mit Informationen aufgelistet*-*PC-Erfahrung.de.


 
Cool, thx  

Sind aber ganz schön viele CPUs, wenn man Desktop, Mobil und Server nimmt (AMD und Intel sollten ja reichen?)



Thosch schrieb:


> Vllt. sollte man auch um eine Vergleichbarkeit herzustellen immer nur ein und das selbe Projekt (gleichen Dateien) nehmen, wie bei nem Benchmark. Das sollte doch aufschlussreicher sein.


 


T0M@0 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen
> 
> für das problem mit den Projekten:
> 
> ...



Werde ich irgendwann fest implementieren...


----------



## p00nage (15. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Vllt. sollte man auch um eine Vergleichbarkeit herzustellen immer nur ein und das selbe Projekt (gleichen Dateien) nehmen, wie bei nem Benchmark. Das sollte doch aufschlussreicher sein.


 
ja das war ja mein Gedanke  weil wenn man sich anschaut was mich verwundert, das die Gtx 560 bei Projekt 6805 mehr ppd macht als die 570er aber dann beim 6806 ne ganzes stück weniger ...

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

ist schon gut  nur wäre dann der Punkt aufm i noch, wenn man quasi die einzelnen Karten also die werte der User noch als Liste sehen könnte


----------



## klefreak (15. April 2011)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, es gibt beim Eintragen der PPD keinen "Base-Credit" Wert


Macht es Sinn, wenn man mehrere Werte eines Projekts einträgt?
 Kann man irgendwie einen "autologin" auf der Page machen?
 Lässt es sich bewerkstelligen, dass man zb bei den GPU's nur AMD oder Nvidia anzeigen kann?
 (oder auch wenn man zb eine Graka auswählt, dass dann zb fünf schnellere und 5 langsamere Modelle angezeigt werden..? )
 Finde den Bereich mit TEAM und USER noch recht unübersichtlich, da die rechte anzeige (50,100,... User) nicht augenscheinlich mit den Linken Menüpunkten verknüpft ist ("optisch")
 WO finde ich das mit dem Template? bin zwar eingelogt (FF4) aber finde beim Eintragen von GPU Werten nichts, mach das derzeit mit "autoausfüllen"
 kann man die Projektspalte nicht auch zum selber ausfüllen mahcen, oder muss das für die Liste vorher von dir erstellt werden? (so könnten neue PJ. auch ohne deine ilfe eingepflegt werden..
mfg

EDIT: Statistik a la Kakaostats,.. wären auch noch genial  
--> muss aber nicht alles zugleich kommen 
ansonsten finde ich die Seite schon mal 

EDIT2: interessant wäre, wie viele PJ schon eingetragen wurden, als zusatzspalte/Info denn das sagt ja acuh aus inwieweit PPD Werte zuverlässig sind.
--> sinnvoll meiner Meinung nach bei der Grakaübersicht und acuh bei der ansicht einzelner Projekte..


----------



## Eifelaner (20. April 2011)

wäre toll wenn man die GPU tabelle noch um eine Spalte Stromverbrauch erweitern würde


----------



## T0M@0 (20. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, es gibt beim Eintragen der PPD keinen "Base-Credit" Wert



Was meinst du genau damit?


klefreak schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, wenn man mehrere Werte eines Projekts einträgt?


Ja macht sinn, wenn da andere Treiber, BS, CPU, Taktraten etc. verwendet wurden... Somit ergibt sich ein genauerer Durchschnittswert


klefreak schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie einen "autologin" auf der Page machen?


Wäre sicherlich möglich, aber für mich vorerst leider nicht. Bitte nutze die Browser interne PW speicher Funktion xD


klefreak schrieb:


> Lässt es sich bewerkstelligen, dass man zb bei den GPU's nur AMD oder Nvidia anzeigen kann?


Ja, kommt auf meine ToDo-Liste 


klefreak schrieb:


> (oder auch wenn man zb eine Graka auswählt, dass dann zb fünf schnellere und 5 langsamere Modelle angezeigt werden..? )


Ja, kommt auf meine ToDo-Liste 


klefreak schrieb:


> Finde den Bereich mit TEAM und USER noch recht unübersichtlich, da die rechte anzeige (50,100,... User) nicht augenscheinlich mit den Linken Menüpunkten verknüpft ist ("optisch")
> 
> EDIT: Statistik a la Kakaostats,.. wären auch noch genial
> --> muss aber nicht alles zugleich kommen


Der teil ist noch frühe Beta und wird vorerst nicht weiter entwickelt ;(


klefreak schrieb:


> WO finde ich das mit dem Template? bin zwar eingelogt (FF4) aber finde beim Eintragen von GPU Werten nichts, mach das derzeit mit "autoausfüllen"


Rechts oben auf deinen Namen klicken --> runter scrollen bis du dort bei deinen eingetragenen GPUs bist --> Dann bei der gewünschten unter Template -> verwenden

oder bei "Gpu vergleich" deine suchen und bei Details unten auf "neuer Eintrag"


klefreak schrieb:


> kann man die Projektspalte nicht auch zum selber ausfüllen mahcen, oder muss das für die Liste vorher von dir erstellt werden? (so könnten neue PJ. auch ohne deine ilfe eingepflegt werden..


Ich baue gerade an einem Script, welches die Projekte automatisch von Stanford importiert.



klefreak schrieb:


> EDIT2: interessant wäre, wie viele PJ schon eingetragen wurden, als zusatzspalte/Info denn das sagt ja acuh aus inwieweit PPD Werte zuverlässig sind.
> --> sinnvoll meiner Meinung nach bei der Grakaübersicht und acuh bei der ansicht einzelner Projekte..


 
Gute Idee, danke 



Eifelaner schrieb:


> wäre toll wenn man die GPU tabelle noch um eine Spalte Stromverbrauch erweitern würde


 
Schwierig für Privatpersonen den "Verbrauch" der GPU zu berechnen (ganzer PC ist ja kein Problem, aber leider nicht relevant)


----------



## Eifelaner (20. April 2011)

wieso berechnen, da reichen doch die daten aus dem datenblatt der jeweiligen karte

z. b. GTX 580 Stromverbrauch gesamt (Idle/Volllast)   123 W / 457 W


----------



## klefreak (20. April 2011)

@ Tom0

gut, dass dir meine Ideen gefallen 

die BASE Credits sind die Punkte, die eine WU abliefert (cpu ohne bonus,..)
somit erkennt man dann acuh ob diese WU eher klien oder groß ist..

@eifelaner: der Stromverbrauch anhand des Datenblattes sagt leider wenig über den tatsächlichen verbrauch beim F@H aus. ;(


----------



## Eifelaner (20. April 2011)

Warum? Meine Karten sind beim Falten voll ausgelastet also gehe ich dann vom Volllastwert aus

Oder übersehe ich hier etwas  ?


----------



## T0M@0 (20. April 2011)

Das ist ein meist grob geschätzter wert der Hersteller. Ati und Nvidia kann man so nicht wirklich vergliechen. Aber innerhalb der Hersteller gibt der Wert natürlich eine Grobe Richtung an. 

Hatte das auch schon mal vor, leider fehlen mir die daten. Selbst bei Nvidia direkt steht nicht zu allen GraKas der verbrauch.

OC vesionen weichen meist auch extrem ab...


----------



## klefreak (21. April 2011)

eben, und außerdem übertakten ja einige user selber und das teils mit angepassten BIOS'en  und da wäre es interessant zu sehen ob und wie die Verbrauchsleistung sich verhält (wir haben halt leider keine PCIE Karte wie PCGH 

mfg


----------



## Eifelaner (21. April 2011)

weil das wäre ja schon interessant wenn man ein faltsystem baut und einem der stromverbrauch nicht egal ist, vorallem das verhältniss stromverbrauch/ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2011)

Eifelaner schrieb:


> weil das wäre ja schon interessant wenn man ein faltsystem baut und einem der stromverbrauch nicht egal ist, vorallem das verhältniss stromverbrauch/ppd


 
Da hast du wohl recht - sehe ich ähnlich
Deshalb habe ich bei http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/131329-meine-falter.html das auch alles angegeben
Allerdings:
- es zu *messen* kannst du nicht von jedem erwarten
- es gibt extrem viele verschiedene HW-Kombinationen die den Verbrauch beeinflussen
und und und

Letztendlich ist es sicher sinnvoll, dass die die es *können* die (Verbrauchs-)Werte ihres Systemes auch posten


----------



## Eifelaner (21. April 2011)

ja da muss ich dir wohl leider zustimmen

ich mach mich dann über ostern auch mal ans messen


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal langsam mit der CPU "Liste" begonnen. Habe eine Tabelle mit den CPUs erstellt, welche man später auswählen kann. Habe auch schon 1526 importiert (ein paar sind doppelt  )

Bitte schaut mal hier: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich ob eure CPU dabei ist (einfach ins Feld das Model eintippen)

Bei Problemen natürlich melden...

------------------------------------

Nächster schritt:

Planen was alles eingetragen werden soll (und ob Pflicht Feld oder Optional) Bin über weitere Vorschläge Dankbar 

Pflicht:

-User
-CPU
-Takt
-für FAH genutzte Kerne
-Flags (am besten ankreuzbar, Welche???)
-Projekt
-Client (Single, SMP, Big) + Version etc. --> Was meint ihr wie man das am besten Trennen kann?
-timestamp(automatisch von Datenbank)
- ... Weitere Vorschläge?

Optional
-Temp
-Vcore
-Speicher
-Mainboard?
-BS
- Kommentar
- ... Weitere Vorschläge?

Für Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar 

Wahrscheinlich müsste es aber 3 verschiedene Punkteübersichten geben (Sibgle, SMP, BigWu) oder was meint ihr?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2011)

Bei der Temp wäre natürlich interessant mit was gekühlt wird > Wasser, Luft, ...


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2011)

OK, ist notiert 

Sonst hat keiner Ideen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2011)

Was hälst du davon die Clienten Single, SMP, Big noch weiter nach verwendetem Core zu unterteilen und dementsprechen auch sortierbar?


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2011)

SInd die einzelnen Projekte nicht sowieso einen fixen Core zugeordnet? Dann könnte man das imho doch über diese Schiene einbauen.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2011)

sollte eigentlich über das Projekt funktionieren...


----------



## Vampire2030 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob das möglich ist, aber kann man bei registrierten Usern nicht irgendwie festhalten, welche WU´s man schon gefaltet hat, vielleicht noch mit Punkteangabe wieviel man für welche WU bekommen hat etc.?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob es momentan noch WU's gibt mit verschiedene Cores, aber letzten Herbst/Winter gab es ein paar einzelne WU's mit verschiedenen Cores > waren es vielleicht Betas?


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2011)

@Vampire2030: wenn du deine Punkte einträgst und eingeloggt bist, siehst du auf deiner "Persönlichen" Seite alle Ergebnisse, die du eingetragen hast. Ich glaube so meintest du das? Wenn nicht, bitte etwas weiter ausholen 

@A.Meier-PS3: Achso, das war mir nicht bekannt -_-
du meinst aber so wie ich die Spalte "code" hier: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Achso, das war mir nicht bekannt -_-
> du meinst aber so wie ich die Spalte "code" hier: Folding@Home Projects Summary


Genau, die meine ich.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2011)

wenn die Leute in Stanford diese Liste richtig pflegen, dann müsste ja ein Projekt doppelt sein (mit unterschiedlichen "codes") oder bei einem Projekt müssten 2 "codes" stehen... dem ist aber nicht so...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2011)

Tauchen in dieser Liste überhaupt Beta-WU's auf? Wen ja, sind sie nicht richtig gut ersichtlich.
Wie bereits erwänd, ich vermute das Betas waren, die von den Standforter-Jungs getestet worden sind auf welchem Core sie in der Praxis besser laufen.

Wen es nicht so eine riessen Arbeit wäre würde ich ja die RuKa danach durchstöbern, aber leider ist auch hilft auch die Suche nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2011)

Die Liste Folding@Home Projects Summary wird nicht allzu deftig gepflegt

Also erscheinen keine BETA's gelistet; Projekte die neu aufgenommen werden (post-BETA) kommen "irgendwann" rein

Mit der Suchfunktion findet man aber häufig auch solche die nicht gelistet sind


----------



## Vampire2030 (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich meine nicht allein eintragen, sondern wenn ich WU´s hochlade, muß ja irgendwo gespeichert werden, wer welche WU hochgeladen hat und wieviel Punkte der Falter dafür bekommen hat. Dachte das das auf den Servern irgendwo gespeichert wird. Dachte das man das vielleicht irgendwo abrufen kann, das ich sehe welche WU ich schonmal gefaltet und wieviel Punkte ich dafür bekommen habe.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Mai 2011)

dazu bräuchte ich root zugriff auf die FaH Server in Stanford


----------



## p00nage (6. Mai 2011)

Vampire2030 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich meine nicht allein eintragen, sondern wenn ich WU´s hochlade, muß ja irgendwo gespeichert werden, wer welche WU hochgeladen hat und wieviel Punkte der Falter dafür bekommen hat. Dachte das das auf den Servern irgendwo gespeichert wird. Dachte das man das vielleicht irgendwo abrufen kann, das ich sehe welche WU ich schonmal gefaltet und wieviel Punkte ich dafür bekommen habe.



Das kannst zb mit hfm speichern und abrufen  hfftl meinst du das.


----------



## caine2011 (7. Mai 2011)

wenn du dann einmal root in stanford bist: ich fände es cool wenn du die pkt. des teams auf platz 1 modifizieren könntest

btw. ich finde deine statspage echt toll 

vor allem dass du dir so viel mühe fürs team gibst 

mfg caine2011


----------



## Vampire2030 (7. Mai 2011)

Naja hätt ja sein können das das irgendwie geht


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

Ich wollte heute die Faltergebnisse für P10122 auf deiner Seite eintragen,
aber das Projekt ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Mai 2011)

danke für den Hinweis, die neuen Projekte sind nun auch drin


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweis, die neuen Projekte sind nun auch drin


 danke


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

hyho steht auf deiner todo-liste auch eine grafische aufbereitung? fände ich relativ toll(ja ich weiß dass das ein extremer aufwand ist)


----------



## Kyuubi (22. Mai 2011)

Hi PCGH@home-Team

Ich falte zwar nicht in eurem team mit, aber ich wollte mal meine PPD werte mal angeben.( weiß nicht wie ich mich da genau anmelden muss in der Stats Page um meiner werte da eintragen zu können) um die Lister weiter zu vervollständigen. ( finde die idee echt gut, TOM@0 )
Ich Falte mit einer HD5870 übertaktet (950Mhz/1200Mhz/1,174V) und Komme real auf 9175 Punkte (theoretisch 9429 Punkte) mit dem FahCore 0x16

der Beweis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (22. Mai 2011)

@Kyuubi: Klicke einfach auf registrieren. Dort füllst du einfach das Formular aus und wenig später kannst du dich mit dem Namen und dem Passwort einloggen. Danach gehst du auf GPU-Vergleich und dann oben links über der Tabelle auf Eintragen.
Du wirst schon auf deine realen PPD kommen können. Da ja keine Bruchteile einer WU abliefern kannst, würdest du dann alle x Tage 6 statt 5 WUs abliefern.

@Caine2011: Eine Graphische Auswärtung wäre wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> hyho steht auf deiner todo-liste auch eine grafische aufbereitung? fände ich relativ toll(ja ich weiß dass das ein extremer aufwand ist)


 
Irgendwann bestimmt  aber jetzt bin ich gerade dabei die CPU PPD Tabelle etc. zu implementieren...



Kyuubi schrieb:


> Hi PCGH@home-Team
> 
> Ich falte zwar nicht in eurem team mit, aber ich wollte mal meine PPD werte mal angeben.( weiß nicht wie ich mich da genau anmelden muss in der Stats Page um meiner werte da eintragen zu können) um die Lister weiter zu vervollständigen. ( finde die idee echt gut, TOM@0 )
> Ich Falte mit einer HD5870 übertaktet (950Mhz/1200Mhz/1,174V) und Komme real auf 9175 Punkte (theoretisch 9429 Punkte) mit dem FahCore 0x16
> ...



Eigentlich einfach registrieren, dann anmelden und die Werte möglichst genau eintragen 

Melde dich einfach wenn du irgendwo Probleme hast.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich darf verkünden, dass man sich die Durchschnitts PPD der GraKas nun auch für einzelne Projekte anzeigen lassen kann: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
(die Links ganz unten) um so weiter hinten der Link, desto weniger Grafikkarten wurden dafür eingetragen... Also legt los XD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2011)

Gute Funktion.  Fehlt nur noch eine Sortierung der Projekte, ist momentan nicht wirklich übersichtlich.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Mai 2011)

ok, dachte es ist besser die vorne anzuzeigen wo auch viele Werte eingetragen wurden... kann es aber auch nach Projekt aufsteigend sorieren. (meinst du doch, oder?)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ok, dachte es ist besser die vorne anzuzeigen wo auch viele Werte eingetragen wurden... kann es aber auch nach Projekt aufsteigend sorieren. (meinst du doch, oder?)


Genau.  Mann sucht in der Regel nach einem bestimmten Projekt.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Mai 2011)

Done


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2011)

Der CPU PPD Vergleich für Prozessoren von AMD und Intel ist nun online. Ihr könnt nun eure Punkte für die Prozessoren eintragen und die Leistung bei Folding @ Home vergleichen.

Die Editierfunktion fehlt allerdings noch. Bei Fehlern oder Problemen bitte hier melden. Wenn ihr mehrere Werte am Stück eintragen wollt, dann ein auf senden drücken und Projekt/PPD ändern, dann wieder senden... (die "Template Funktion" wie bei den GraKas ist leider noch nicht fertig)


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte gerade etwas eintragen, aber nachdem ich auf den passenden Prozessor geklickt hab (Phenom X2 955) bekomme ich nur:

```
Warning: require_once(includes/validation/validation_functions.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/cpu_eintragen.php on line 8

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'includes/validation/validation_functions.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/cpu_eintragen.php on line 8
```


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2011)

Mist. Vergessen den ordner hoch zu laden XD sollte nun aber gehen


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja funktioniert , dann werde ich später mal ein paar Sachen eintragen.

Edit: Es fehlt noch, dass es möglich ist die eingetragenen Daten zu ändern.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja das geht leider noch nicht... Du hast einmal 1 kern eingetragen, da soll bestimmt eine 4 hin?


----------



## acer86 (1. Juni 2011)

@ T0M@0

kannst du bitte den Eintrag von mir mit der 6060 Wu wieder raus nehmen oder auf normale SMP wu ändern, hab mich da vertan ist ja keine Big wu 

und eine Bitte noch könntest du noch die 6901er BigWu in die liste mit einfügen danke


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ja das geht leider noch nicht... Du hast einmal 1 kern eingetragen, da soll bestimmt eine 4 hin?


Hm das war mir da noch gar nicht aufgefallen.  Aber du hast recht. Ich wollte bei dem einen Eintrag noch ergänzen, dass er auch in einer VM gelaufen ist.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> @ T0M@0
> 
> kannst du bitte den Eintrag von mir mit der 6060 Wu wieder raus nehmen oder auf normale SMP wu ändern, hab mich da vertan ist ja keine Big wu
> 
> und eine Bitte noch könntest du noch die 6901er BigWu in die liste mit einfügen danke



6060 auf SMP gesetzt und Projekt-Liste upgedated 



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hm das war mir da noch gar nicht aufgefallen.  Aber du hast recht. Ich wollte bei dem einen Eintrag noch ergänzen, dass er auch in einer VM gelaufen ist.


 
habe den einen Eintrag auf 4 Kerne geändert. Wenn du mir sagen kannst bei welcher ID du das mit der VM vergessen hast, dann kann ich das auch noch eintragen


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Es ist der Eintrag mit ID 36. Einfach beim Kommentar mit rein, dass es eine VM mit VMware Player war. Danke fürs ändern.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juni 2011)

ist geändert... Wenn ich deine Werte so sehe, dann möchte ich auch auf linux umsteigen... mein X6 macht unter Windows eher eine schlechte Figur


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juni 2011)

Aaaargh T0M@0!

Habe Werte für meinen i7-2600k eingeben und nicht gecheckt, dass man bei jedem neuen Eintrag wieder auf "BIG-WU" stellen muss. Jetzt sind drei BIG-Projekte bei den normalen SMP gelandet!


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juni 2011)

Hast du die direkt nacheinander eingetragen? Wenn ja ist das ein bug und du hast ihn gefunden XD wenn ich zuhause und nùchtern bin werde ich es fixen 

EDIT:
lässt sich bei mir leider nicht nachstellen.... wenn ich eine big eintrage bleibt es auf big stehen....

Welche ID's soll ich denn bei dir ändern? Bzw. Projekt würde mir auch reichen


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Welche ID's soll ich denn bei dir ändern? Bzw. Projekt würde mir auch reichen


 
Ach, jetzt habe ich noch mal geguckt und es ist noch besser: Meine 9 eingetragenen Projekte stehen alle jeweils bei den normalen SMP und bei den BIG SMP!  Das ist aber komisch. Da musst du wohl nochmal nachbessern, aber erst wenn du wieder nüchtern bist! 

Bei den Werten von acer86 ist es genau so!


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juni 2011)

ich glaube es ist alles gut 

du meinst bestimmt wenn du auf deine CPU klickst die unter "Big" einsortiert ist, dass dann alle werte dieser CPU erscheinen... das war so gewollt. Ich habe da noch die Spalte Client Typ hinzugefügt, dann führt das nicht so zu Verwirrungen xD


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juni 2011)

Gibt nun auch eine Spalte "PPD je Watt" bei den CPUs


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich glaube es ist alles gut



Ich glaube ich bin schon vatertagsgeschädigt, obwohl ich nix getrunken habe!  Mein Fehler war, dass ich auf den Prozessor (in der Liste) geklickt habe und erwartet habe, dass entweder nur BIGs oder nur SMP angezeigt werden. Aber es werden alle WUs angezeigt, die mit dem jeweiligen Prozessor gefaltet worden sind. Prima! Also, weitermachen!


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2011)

Da ich alles es neu gemacht hab fehlen mir noch Werte. Wenn ich einige beisammen hab werd ich nen update machen  was haltet ihr davon die Liste auch im Luxx zu Posten damit man mehr Input bekommt und such hier sollte man mehr Werbung dafür machen


----------



## LuXTuX (8. Juni 2011)

wer/was ist Luxx?


----------



## acer86 (8. Juni 2011)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> wer/was ist Luxx?



ich würde mal sagen er meint das HardwareLuxx Forum 


Hardwareluxx - Hardwareluxx


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Juni 2011)

ihr könnt gerne da werbung machen... um so mehr mit machen um so besser 

sollten die bugs finden, sollen die das aber hier posten... oder ich programmier noch einen bug-melder XD


----------



## shorty71 (11. Juni 2011)

@TOM@O,
Wird es eine Edit-Funktion für die CPUs auf deiner Statspage geben. Habe jetzt für meinen Gulfi einige Werte ohne das nebenher was am PC gemacht wurde (Surfen,Games,usw.).

Tante Edith:
Kannst du im GPU Vergleich die GTX 590 hinzufügen, trage dann dort einige Werte der Karte ein.

Danke im voraus

shorty


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. Juni 2011)

Die Editfunktion soll es schon noch geben, wenn ich T0M@0 richtig verstanden hab. Ich bräuchte sie auch mal wieder. Bei mir ist versehentlich eine Single-WU mit bei den SMPs gelandet. (Projekt 3865)

Bei den Single-WUs solltest du aber noch z.B. einen Stern oben an PPD je Watt ergänzen. Die CPUs laufen ja nicht unter Volllast. Die entsprechende Ergänzung wäre nicht schlecht. Oder du multiplizierst die PPD mit der Kernanzahl der CPU und teilst dann durch die TDP und ergänzt das als Erklärung des Sterns.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Juni 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> @TOM@O,
> Wird es eine Edit-Funktion für die CPUs auf deiner Statspage geben. Habe jetzt für meinen Gulfi einige Werte ohne das nebenher was am PC gemacht wurde (Surfen,Games,usw.).
> 
> Tante Edith:
> ...



Edit funktion ist fast fertig. Ich muss sie nur noch etwas testen. Die GTX 590 kommt auch noch... Bin gerade aber nicht zuhause...



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Die Editfunktion soll es schon noch geben, wenn ich T0M@0 richtig verstanden hab. Ich bräuchte sie auch mal wieder. Bei mir ist versehentlich eine Single-WU mit bei den SMPs gelandet. (Projekt 3865)
> 
> Bei den Single-WUs solltest du aber noch z.B. einen Stern oben an PPD je Watt ergänzen. Die CPUs laufen ja nicht unter Volllast. Die entsprechende Ergänzung wäre nicht schlecht. Oder du multiplizierst die PPD mit der Kernanzahl der CPU und teilst dann durch die TDP und ergänzt das als Erklärung des Sterns.


 
Super idee, werde ich demnächst integrieren


----------



## shorty71 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich danke dir für deine Mühen, die du dir damit machst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2011)

@Tom@0: Könntest du bitte meinen Eintrag bei den Singel-CPU löschen (P6055, Intel Celeron SU2300)?
Hab was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Tom@0: Könntest du bitte meinen Eintrag bei den Singel-CPU löschen (P6055, Intel Celeron SU2300)?
> Hab was durcheinander gebracht.


 
Du bist ja einer... Drölftausend werte eingetragen  danke dafür 

deinen besagten Eintrag finde ich aber nur bei smp


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

@T0M@0: Könntest du bei mir noch beim Projekt 3865 das smp in single ändern? Die WU hab ich versehentlich falsch eingetragen. Und bei den FaH Tipps hast du noch einen Rechtschreibfehler drin, bei dem Punkt Nützliche Links steht "Bigadv Bunus-Rechner".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Du bist ja einer... Drölftausend werte eingetragen  danke dafür
> 
> deinen besagten Eintrag finde ich aber nur bei smp


Ups, natürlich SMP.  
Wenn wir gerade beim Thema SMP sind, die Projekte 6014 + 6021 fehlen.

Gern geschehen mit dem Eintragen.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juni 2011)

gerade die änderungen durchgeführt und GTX 590 sowie die neuen Projekte hinzugefügt, bitte prüfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2011)

Beide fehlende Projekte sind in der Liste und Werte hab ich auch eingetragen. 

Ich glaube, die Werte des 1090t sollten jetzt knapp reichen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hast du meinen letzten Post vergessen T0M@0?


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hast du meinen letzten Post vergessen T0M@0?



Hab smp in single geändert. Das bunus hatte ich wirklich vergessen XD ist nun aber auch geändert


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Komisch bei mir zeigt er beim Projekt 3865 (ID 112) immer noch smp an.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juni 2011)

Mist, da hatte ich wohl das commit vergessen 

Jetzt sollte es aber stimmen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Danke jetzt stimmt alles.  Der Wert hat den 955 ja ganz schön runter gezogen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 könntest du vllt. noch für die Stats Page einen Bonuscalculator programmieren? Da dieser Bonuscalculator nicht immer ganz aktuell ist, wäre es vllt besser, wenn die nötigen Daten noch selbst eingegeben werden, statt sie in einer Datenbank zu haben.

Nötige Angaben wären TPF in Sekunden bzw. du rechnest die Minuten noch in Sekunden um. Ebenfalls nötig sind die Basispunkte, der K-Factor und die Deadline in Tagen.


```
Bonusfaktor=Wurzel(Deadline*K-Factor*864/TPF [I](in Sekunden)[/I])
Gesamtpunkt=Bonusfaktor*Basispunkte
```


----------



## caine2011 (18. Juni 2011)

@kubi das ist eine sehr gute idee

fände ich auch toll


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Juni 2011)

Oha, hört sich kompliziert an XD werd ich mir aber mal bei gelegenheit angucken...


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. Juni 2011)

Du hast Recht ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Leider.  Die Formel in meinem letzten Post ist definitiv falsch. Mit ihr kommen zu kleine Wert heraus. Doch selbst, wenn ich ich da noch den Bonusfaktor um 1 erhöhe, komme ich noch nicht ganz auf den Wert, den der Bonusrechner liefert. (Bei einem Beispiel: WU 6957, TPF 4:33; habe ich noch eine Abweichung von ~-60 Punkten).

Falls du es irgendwann mal probieren willst die Formel aus dem FoldingWiki: 





> final_points = base_points * max(1,sqrt(k*deadline_length/elapsed_time))


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2011)

Seltsam, es fehlen plötzlich *vier* GPU Projekt in deiner Liste (Projektnummer eingeben)  



> 6605
> 6606
> 6801
> 6805
> ...


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Juni 2011)

sind wieder da... keine Ahnung wo die hin waren


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juni 2011)

hab gestern den Debian Lenny Server auf Squeeze upgedatet... und nun funktioniert das login auf der seite nicht mehr


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juni 2011)

Soooo, der Login funzt wieder (durfte mein komplettes Login Script umschreiben, da die PHP funktionen nicht mehr in der neuen Version verwendet werden dürfen  )

Als kleines Schmankerl habe ich das CPU Edit eingebaut, ihr könnt also eure Werte nun selber anpassen...

und bei INFO habe ich eine kleine Besucherübersicht aus Piwik eingebunden (wenn es jemanden interessiert... (keine angst ich speichere keine IP's ))


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Editfunktion bei den CPUs , allerdings meint er bei mir, dass ich mich anmelden müsste dazu. Und das obwohl ich angemeldet bin, auch das Löschen scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Ach und bei den Tipps unter 2. OC kaufe ich noch ein V für Nvidia.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juni 2011)

Sorry, hatte es nur als Admin getestet... da war das nicht. Hab den Fehler gefunden und gefixt. Jetzt sollte es mit dem Editieren und löschen klappen. Und Nidia hat nun sein V wieder


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Juli 2011)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

hab da mal die Gruppierung so geändert, dass bei unterschiedlicher Anzahl an genutzten Kernen eine neue Zeile genommen wird (sieht man bei AMD Phenom II X6 Black 1090T und AMD Phenom II X4 955 ganz gut)...


----------



## Z28LET (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt ein paar erste Werte zum i5 2400.
Vielleicht möchte jemand die Daten für mich eingeben?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2011)

Kannst du doch ohne Probleme selber machen ...


----------



## Z28LET (21. Juli 2011)

Noch auf einer weiteren Seite registrieren, Passwort usw. 
Dachte vielleicht wills ja einer machen, der eh schon angemeldet ist.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Juli 2011)

Kannst mir die daten sonst per pm schicken... Dann trag ich es ein


----------



## Schmidde (22. Juli 2011)

Könnte man die GPU WU´s updaten?
Bekomm hier ständig 6802 & 6803er und kann sie nicht eintragen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Könnte man die GPU WU´s updaten?
> Bekomm hier ständig 6802 & 6803er und kann sie nicht eintragen


6804er fehlen auch.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis 

Hab die Liste nun upgedated


----------



## Schmidde (22. Juli 2011)

Perfekt


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

T0M@0 könntest du noch ein paar GPUs von AMD hinzufügen? Ich wollte gerade einen Wert von einer 5670 eintragen, habe sie aber nicht gefunden.

BTW zu empfehlen ist die Karte nicht. Nach etwa 10 Minuten hatte sie schon fast 90 °C GPU-Temperatur und der Lüfter lief mit 99%. Kann aber auch nur daran liegen, dass es eine OEM-Karte  ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

Nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums laufen ATI-Karten beim Folding ziemlich am Anschlag (thermisch und Lautstärke)
Aber immerhin - mit V7 - bringen sie merklich mehr Punkte

Man vergleiche/lese dazu auch in der neuesten PCGH


----------



## Z28LET (17. August 2011)

Leider ist da die GTS450 nicht dabei. (Meine persönliche Refernzkarte )


----------



## T0M@0 (17. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> T0M@0 könntest du noch ein paar GPUs von AMD hinzufügen? Ich wollte gerade einen Wert von einer 5670 eintragen, habe sie aber nicht gefunden.
> 
> BTW zu empfehlen ist die Karte nicht. Nach etwa 10 Minuten hatte sie schon fast 90 °C GPU-Temperatur und der Lüfter lief mit 99%. Kann aber auch nur daran liegen, dass es eine OEM-Karte  ist.



ich werd mich drum kümmern 



Z28LET schrieb:


> Leider ist da die GTS450 nicht dabei. (Meine persönliche Refernzkarte )


 
die GTS 450 ist aber dabei (wurden auch schon einige Werte für eingetragen)


----------



## Z28LET (17. August 2011)

Sorry war etwas OT meine Aussage.
Ich bezog mich auf Bumblebee's Aussage zum Artikel in der PCGH Print.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html


----------



## T0M@0 (17. August 2011)

Achso 

@kubi-1988: Habe nun noch ein paar Radeons der Generation 5xxx hinzugefügt


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

Danke für hinzufügen.  Ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass du noch die GPUs des Llano ergänzen könntest. Hat aber keine Eile, weil sie noch nicht unterstützt werden. knightmare80 wollte das glaube ich testen, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Vampire2030 (19. August 2011)

Im Vergleich fehlen die Projekte 7620 + 7621. Sind für Fermi Karten gemacht. Die sind seid heute drin. Hab auch gleich eine erwischt und 1% braucht bei mir 10:02min mit einer 450GTS und bringt 5187 Punkte.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. August 2011)

Danke, ich kümmere mich drum 

Ich hatte noch keine von denen auf meinen GTX460... hab nun noch -advmethods drangehongen, vielleicht bekomme ich ja nun bald eine 

edit: Die neuen Projekte sind drin. Viel spass beim eintragen


----------



## dualmono (28. August 2011)

warum sind im CPU-Vergleich einige Prozessoren doppelt aufgeführt? 

hab vor ein paar Tagen meinen Q9650 zugefügt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die gegenüber neueren CPUs noch so gut dasteht!


----------



## T0M@0 (28. August 2011)

Stinmt leider das einige doppelt sind. Da sind an die 1000 cpus in der DB. Habs noch nicht geschafft alle dubletten zu entfernen. Hab gehofft es fällt keinem auf XD


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. September 2011)

Könntest du die Projekte wieder updaten, ich wollte gerade einige Sachen bei den CPUs eintragen und habe da das Projekt 7506 vermisst.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. September 2011)

Projekte wurden upgedated


----------



## T0M@0 (21. September 2011)

Lange hat es gedauert, aber nun ist es soweit: Ihr könnt nun schon eingetragene CPU-Werte als Template nutzen. Weitere Details:

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Bei Problemen bitte melden!! 

Hab seit langem wieder lust etwas zu proggen 

@Newsletterschreiber: Hab da eine coole Idee. Ich könnte noch einen Download bereich einbauen, wo man z.B. Alle Newsletter downloaden kann. Wenn Ihr wollt, dass es nur 70335er können, dann kann ich auch eine Abfrage einbauen, ob der angemeldete User jemals Punkte fürs Team abgeliefert hat. Ist nur eine Idee...


----------



## T0M@0 (23. September 2011)

Bin gerade dabei einen downloadbereich zu erstellen: http://foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=download

Wenn ihr ideen habt was man da alles foldingspeziefische ablegen kann, dann her damit


----------



## Schmicki (23. September 2011)

Wirklich richtig schick die Balkendiagramme! Sehr gute Idee!


----------



## kubi-1988 (23. September 2011)

Hm man könnte vllt noch ein par fertige Konfigs für die Clients anbieten, bei denen nur noch Name und Passkey ergänzt werden bzw. beim 7er Client vllt noch die Anzahl der Kerne.

Z.B. Die Config im Anhang für ein System mit dem 7er Client, einer GPU und einem SMP-Client. Einfach Programm installieren, Config.xml ergänzen und in den entsprechenden Ordner kopieren. Schon hat man einen für den Anfang voll konfigurierten Client.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zur Änderung nicht schlecht für den Anfang. 

Edit2: Bzw. ein Tool welches einem eine individuelle Config erstellt, wie z.B. hier, wäre dann allerdings etwas aufwändiger.

Edit3: Sonst könnten auch noch Links zu Tools wie HFM.NET oder zu ein zu einer fertigen VM mit Linux zum Falten hin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2011)

Die Cuda-dll's > wird immer wieder mal danach gefragt.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. September 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hm man könnte vllt noch ein par fertige Konfigs für die Clients anbieten, bei denen nur noch Name und Passkey ergänzt werden bzw. beim 7er Client vllt noch die Anzahl der Kerne.
> 
> Z.B. Die Config im Anhang für ein System mit dem 7er Client, einer GPU und einem SMP-Client. Einfach Programm installieren, Config.xml ergänzen und in den entsprechenden Ordner kopieren. Schon hat man einen für den Anfang voll konfigurierten Client.
> 
> ...



Die config erstellt doch der FaH Client selbst? Da seh ich irgendwie keine notwendigkeit configs zum DL anzubieten  (kann auch sein, dass ich dich nicht ganz verstanden habe XD)

Links für HfM oder Linux/VM etc. werde ich dann aber in dem Bereich "Tipps" unterbringen...



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Cuda-dll's > wird immer wieder mal danach gefragt.


 
stimmt, die werde ich dann Montag oder so hinzufügen (kann ja einfach die aus meinem FaH Ordner nehmen?)


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (24. September 2011)

Also ich weiss nicht wie Stanford dazu steht, aber es wird ja auch immer mal wider nach den cores gefragt, die könnte man sicher auch uppen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Die config erstellt doch der FaH Client selbst? Da seh ich irgendwie keine notwendigkeit configs zum DL anzubieten  (kann auch sein, dass ich dich nicht ganz verstanden habe XD)



Meine Idee war eigentlich schon einen fertigen Client-Ordner oder so anzubieten, bei dem man einfach nur noch starten braucht und es läuft. Du hast allerdings recht konfigurieren macht der Client und schwer oder sehr zeitaufwändig ist das Einstellen der Config auch nicht.

@hardware_fanatiker: Downloaden kann man die Cores ja schon hier, nur muss man die dann noch, wie ich finde recht aufwändig bearbeiten. (s. Folding@Home Wiki) Aber eine kurzen Nachfrage bei Stanford wäre doch vorher sicher angebracht. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie etwas dagegen haben.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (24. September 2011)

ahh, die seite aknnte ich noch garnicht, dann könnte die halt verlinken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> stimmt, die werde ich dann Montag oder so hinzufügen (kann ja einfach die aus meinem FaH Ordner nehmen?)


Wen bis jetzt jemand danach gefragt hat, hab ich immer die aus meinem Ordner genommen und es hat sich bis jetzt noch niemand beklagt das es damit nicht läuft.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. September 2011)

- cuda DLLs zu den downloads hinzugefügt
- CPU Liste erweitert um folgende Prozessoren:

Product Name		Clock Speed	Max TDP
AMD FX-8150	8 MiB L3 Cache	3600	125
AMD FX-8100	8 MiB L3 Cache	2800	95
AMD FX-6100	8 MiB L3 Cache	3300	95
AMD FX-4170	8 MiB L3 Cache	4200	125
AMD FX-B4150	8 MiB L3 Cache	3800	95
AMD FX-4100	4 MiB L3 Cache	3600	95
AMD FX-8120	8 MiB L3 Cache	3100	125
Intel Atom	D2700	2130	10
Intel Atom	D2500	1860	10
AMD A-Series	A4-3300	2500	65
AMD A-Series	A4-3400	2700	65
AMD A-Series	A6-3500	2100	65
AMD A-Series	A6-3600	2100	65
AMD A-Series	A6-3650	2600	100
AMD A-Series	A8-3800	2400	65
AMD A-Series	A8-3850	2900	100
AMD Athlon II X4	631	2600	100


----------



## T0M@0 (28. September 2011)

Die Seite wird heute etwas länger down sein, da ich auf eine SSD umsteigen werde. Windows werd ich dann auch gleich neu machen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2011)

@Tom@0: Ich vom 1090t noch ein paar neue Werte durch die BigGPU-WU's bekommen, die rund 2'500-3'500 Punkte höherliegen als gewisse alte Werte von mir > Soll ich für die neuen Werte einen neuen Eintrag machen oder soll ich die alten Einträge bearbeiten?


----------



## T0M@0 (28. September 2011)

Wenn irgendetwas geändert wurde (takt, treiber, bs etc) dann würde ich einen neuen machen und das im kommentar vermerken...

Server läuft übrigens wieder


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Oktober 2011)

hab mal wieder etwas gebastelt:

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Es gibt nun einen dynamisch erzeugten Graphen. (Wenn man auf ein bestimmtes Projekt klickt wird das Balkendiagramm entsprechend angepasst.)

Für CPUs werde ich das auch noch integrieren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich hab dich gestern Abend nicht beim Umbau gestört, als ich meine ganzen Werte aktuallisiert bzw. eingetragen habe.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du mal gucken ob deine neuen Werte alle noch da sind? Ich hatte leider längere zeit das Backupsystem laufen... Sollte etwas fehlen kann ich es Problemlos von dort rüber kopieren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich schau es mir am Abend mal an.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Oktober 2011)

hast Celeron Processor SU230 eingetragen? Ist das richtig, dass der mit einem Kern fast genau so viele PPD hat wie mit 2?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, ich schau mir das Ganze jetzt gleich mal an.

Edit: Die Angaben mit nur einem Kern stimmen defintiv nicht, ändere ich gleich mal.

Edit 2: Ich denke so wie es jetzt ist, sollte es stimmen.


----------



## Wolvie (9. Oktober 2011)

Schön jedes mal wieder etwas neues zu entdecken, wenn man die Seite besucht 

4 klitze-kleine Kleinigkeiten hab ich noch gefunden:

1.) Bei den GPU-WU's fehlt das Projekt 10122? 
2.) "*RAM menge in MB optional" *Beim Eintragen von CPU-WU's. Muss da nicht ein großes M hin? *Haarspalterei* 
3.) Beim Eintragen von CPU-WU's ist es ja schon schön nach "Pflicht" und "Optional" geteilt, ist es da nicht überflüssig hinter jede Angabe noch einmal "erforderlich" bzw. "optional" zu schreiben? 
4.) Beim Auswählen der CPU steht hinten immer "GhzMhz".


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Schön jedes mal wieder etwas neues zu entdecken, wenn man die Seite besucht
> 
> 4 klitze-kleine Kleinigkeiten hab ich noch gefunden:
> 
> ...



1.) Projekte aktualisiert (10122 gibt es noch nichtmal in Folding@Home Projects Summary hab es per Hand eingetragen)
2.) Angepasst XD
3.) Ja, stimmt XD --> geändert
4.) das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature   (leider stehen in der DB ein paar CPU's mit Mhz drin und ein paar mit Ghz... wenn ich zeit habe wird auch das angepasst)

5.) Danke fürs bescheid geben


----------



## Wolvie (9. Oktober 2011)

"Das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature" mhm... den Spruch kenn ich xDD

Danke dir, fürs kümmern um die Seite, bzw für das Erstellen der Seite


----------



## davidof2001 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm. Ich wollte gerade die PPD für meinen neuen 2600K eintragen, aber da kommt dann nur die Meldung: "Es werden nur die ersten 40 Werte angezeigt". 
Mach ich da gerade was verkehrt? Bei den GPUs könnte ich was eintragen.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Oktober 2011)

Du musst dann in das textfeld 2600 eintippen und auf die cpu klicken. (wenn das nicht geht: bist du richtig angemeldet?)


----------



## davidof2001 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ahhh. Vielen Dank. Darauf bin ich nicht gekommen. Werde gleich mal meine Werte eintragen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2011)

Irgendwie vermisse ich die 9800GX2 in der Liste zum PPD-Eintragen .


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermisse ich die 9800GX2 in der Liste zum PPD-Eintragen .


 
Sorry 

Ist nun drin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2011)

@TOM@0: Ich glaube eine Änderung der PPD/Watt-Statistik wäre alles andere als verkehrt > hab jetzt die Werte von den beiden E5540 eingegeben und die sind jetzt zu oberst. 
Verständlicherweise rechnet deine Datenbank mit 80W, richtig wäre mit 160W.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. November 2011)

Mist 

Dirty quick fix:

Hab eine neue CPU angelegt "2x Intel Xeon E5540" und dort 160W als verbrauch angegeben. Deine Eintragungen habe ich angepasst


----------



## T0M@0 (28. November 2011)

Hey Leute... Habt Ihr noch Ideen für die Statspage? Gehen euch irgendwelche Sachen auf den Sack?

Was würdet ihr von einer Kommentarfunktion halten? (z.B. auf jeder Detailansicht der PPD Eintragungen?)
Oder einer Meldefunktion für wahrscheinlich falsche Werte?
Wollt Ihr auch Bilder eurer Systeme hochladen können, wenn ihr PPD's einträgt?
Soll ich eine Anleitung machen wie man seine Werte Richtig einträgt?

Oder habt ihr noch ganz andere Ideen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

Meldefunktion für falsche Werte ist eine sehr gute Idee  > die Werte vom 1055t können zum Beispiel nicht stimmen, wahrscheinlich wurde fäschlicherweise die minmale TPF eingegeben. 

Einen kleine Datenbank pro User, in dem wir unsere System abspeichern können und dann beim Eingeben der Werte einfach auswählen können anstatt am Anfang beim Eingeben des ersten Wertes alles einzustellen.


----------



## Wolvie (29. November 2011)

Eventuell so etwas ähnliches wie bei EOC.
Vielleicht auch eine Vergleichsfunktion von zwei Team's bzw Faltern?

Edit: Betrachte das oben mal als "laut gedacht"

2 Kleinigkeiten hab ich noch gefunden:
- Beim GPU Vergleich ist der Avg GPU und Avg Shader-Takt angegeben. Ist der GPU-Takt nicht eigentlich überflüssig? Den einerseits ist der GPU-Takt beim falten 2.rangig und zum anderen ist "Shader-Takt :2 = GPU-Takt" (von entkoppelten Shader-Takten einmal abgesehen)
- Ebenfalls beim GPU-Vergleich gibt es unten eine Liste mit den Projekten. Das könnte man beim CPU-Vergleich noch hinzufügen.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meldefunktion für falsche Werte ist eine sehr gute Idee  > die Werte vom 1055t können zum Beispiel nicht stimmen, wahrscheinlich wurde fäschlicherweise die minmale TPF eingegeben.
> 
> Einen kleine Datenbank pro User, in dem wir unsere System abspeichern können und dann beim Eingeben der Werte einfach auswählen können anstatt am Anfang beim Eingeben des ersten Wertes alles einzustellen.



OK, dann werde ich mich bei der nächsten Langeweile an die Meldefunktion setzen... 

Deinen zweiten Vorschlag finde ich an sich richtig gut. Muss ich mal drüber nachdenken wie man es umsetzen könnte.



Wolvie schrieb:


> Eventuell so etwas ähnliches wie bei EOC.
> Vielleicht auch eine Vergleichsfunktion von zwei Team's bzw Faltern?
> 
> Edit: Betrachte das oben mal als "laut gedacht"
> ...


 
Wie EOC das macht ist mir ein rätsel. Kann es leider mit meinem Kenntnisstand und meiner Hardware nicht umsetzen. (Momentan haben die 1.1 Billionen Datensätze )

Es gibt Grafikkarten wo man GPU und Shader unterschiedlich takten kann. Das Verhältnis ist auch nicht immer 1 zu 2. Also würde ich es lieber so lassen wie es ist. Zusätzlich werde ich wohl die beiden takt felder zu Pflichtfeldern machen.

Das mit der Projektauswahl bei den CPU's ist eine coole Sache. Wird auch auf die ToDo Liste gesetzt.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wollte hier nur vorwarnen, dass ich und mein Rechner an diesem WE umziehen. Somit ist dann auch die Statspage down...

Vorteil: Am Zielort ist schon die 100Mbit Leitung geschalten


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wollte hier nur vorwarnen, dass ich und mein Rechner an diesem WE umziehen. Somit ist dann auch die Statspage down...
> 
> Vorteil: Am Zielort ist schon die 100Mbit Leitung geschalten



Guten Umzug wünsche ich dir


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2011)

Guten Umzug, hab ich zum Glück erstmal hinter mir .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2011)

Zwei Vorschläge für die Seite:
1. Bei den PPD-Liste der CPU's noch eine vierte Liste mit Daten der Big-BigWUs.

2. Ein Liste der Projekte bei der klar erkennbar ist zu welcher Art von Projekten (Singel, SMP, BigWU, Big-BigWU) das entsprechende Projekt gehört.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zwei Vorschläge für die Seite:
> 1. Bei den PPD-Liste der CPU's noch eine vierte Liste mit Daten der Big-BigWUs.



Wie erkenne ich die?



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2. Ein Liste der Projekte bei der klar erkennbar ist zu welcher Art von Projekten (Singel, SMP, BigWU, Big-BigWU) das entsprechende Projekt gehört.



Siehe erstens XD

Aber echt eine gute Idee, gefällt mir. Muss nur noch wissen wie ich erkennen kann welche WU was ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2011)

Am hohen PPD-Ausstoss. 

Vielleicht wären die Basispunkte der WU's ein guter Ansatzpunkt > die P6904 hat schon 31'541 Basispunkte. 


Vielleicht ne kleine Umfrage starten?


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Am hohen PPD-Ausstoss.
> 
> Vielleicht wären die Basispunkte der WU's ein guter Ansatzpunkt > die P6904 hat schon 31'541 Basispunkte.
> 
> ...


 
wenn man das an den basispunkten erkennt, dann kann ich das aus der DB auslesen.

PS: Umzug fast vollendet.
geht:
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
geht nich:
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> wenn man das an den basispunkten erkennt, dann kann ich das aus der DB auslesen.
> 
> PS: Umzug fast vollendet.
> geht:
> ...


 

bei mir gehen beide links


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> wenn man das an den basispunkten erkennt, dann kann ich das aus der DB auslesen.
> 
> PS: Umzug fast vollendet.
> geht:
> ...


Bei mir geht nur der Obere mit der org-Endung.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2011)

Meine externe IP hat sich mit dem Umzug geändert. Bis das im ganzen DNS des Internets bekannt ist jann bis zu 24h dauern.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir funktionieren beide .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt funktionieren beide.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2011)

Freut mich, dann ist nun beim letzten DNS die TTL abgelaufen


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich und mein PC sind ab heute auf einer LAN. Habe eine ersatzseite auf meinen webspace geschoben. Dort habe ich leider keine DB, deswegen funktioniert die seite nur eingeschränkt. Ab Montag ist dann wieder alles beim alten.


----------



## mihapiha (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich beteilige mich zwar sehr spät an dem Thema, aber ich möchte auch ein paar Worte los werden.
Zunächst liebe ich auf allen Stats-Seiten die Statistiken. Ich bin kein großer Freund der WU Statistiken,
aber ein riesen Freund von Tagesstatistiken samt Durchschnittswerten. Ganz genial fände ich es, hätte
EXTREME Overclocking Folding.com eine längerfristige Tagesstatistik. Das Diagramm reicht ich denke
wenige Tage bzw. Wochen zurück. Daher würde ich mir wünschen dass das Diagramm und Stats-Seite 
die hier entworfen wird so lange wie nur möglich zurückreicht und immer die Tage darstellt. 

Und sehr genial ist immer der Vergleich weltweit und nicht nur im Team...
Vielleicht wäre es auch nicht schlecht, dass jene die keine aktiven Falter sind, aus den Diagrammen 
verschwinden. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Dezember 2011)

Leider reichen da meine Programmierkenntnisse und meine Hardware nicht, um das einigermaßen performant hinzubekommen


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

so eine Seite habe ich lange gesucht. Hätte mal mehr im Forum lesen sollen 

mir ist auch noch etwas aufgefallen:
Bei der GPU-Spannung werden Nachkommastellen abgeschnitten. D.h. aus 1.2 bzw. 1,2 wird 1.
Ist die GPU-Spannung in mV anzugeben? Das sollte dann aus der Feldbeschreibung hervorgehen!

Ich fände es hilfreich - zumindest für Gelegenheitsfalter - die TPF anzugeben.
So kann sich jeder individuell berechnen, ob man eine WU in der Zeit, die man den PC laufen lässt, mit einer CPU/GPU durchrechnen kann. Und wieviele Punkte noch übrig bleiben, wenn man erst am nächsten Tag fertig wird. Durch den Bonus kann man da mit den PPD nicht viel anfangen...

Ich fände es außerdem praktisch, wenn man seine Systeme hinterlegen könnte, sprich CPU/GPU mit Takt, RAM, OS, Client usw.
Diese(s) System(e) könnten dann beim eintragen direkt angeboten werden.
Wenn man mal die eine oder andere Aktualisierungen vornimmt, muss man das nur einmal pflegen und nicht aufpassen, welches Projekt man als Vorlage verwendet. Der Takt ist zwar ersichtlich, aber z.B. welcher Client wurde verwendet? Oder ist in der Vorlage schon die neue WaKü enthalten?

Vielleicht sollte man einen Link "Deine Seite" einbauen. Entweder links in die Navigation oder vielleicht neben Logout.
Es ist nicht ersichtlich, dass man auf den Usernamen klicken kann/muss. Ich habe es nur durch viel rumprobieren zufällig gefunden.
Gut, steht zwar auch hier im Forum, aber man will ja neue User nicht erst suchen lasse, oder? 

Ansonsten: Weiter so!

Frohes Fest!


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2011)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Bei der GPU-Spannung werden Nachkommastellen abgeschnitten. D.h. aus 1.2 bzw. 1,2 wird 1.
> Ist die GPU-Spannung in mV anzugeben? Das sollte dann aus der Feldbeschreibung hervorgehen!



Hab mir gedacht in mV, aber das hab ich nirgends erwähnt 

Da bei vielen einfach nur "1" steht wollten sie wohl in V eintragen. GPU und CPU Spannung sind nun beide in V anzugeben. Hab dies dazu geschrieben und die DB angepasst. Ein "," (Komma) kann man nun nutzen. 
(vorhandene mV angaben habe ich umgewandelt. Überall wo 1 stand habe ich 1,xxx draus gemacht. Wäre gut wenn jeder das noch anpassen könnte... Ihr könnt mir auch schreiben, bei welcher GraKa ich es ändern soll, wenn es viele Eintragungen sind)



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich fände es hilfreich - zumindest für Gelegenheitsfalter - die TPF anzugeben.
> So kann sich jeder individuell berechnen, ob man eine WU in der Zeit, die man den PC laufen lässt, mit einer CPU/GPU durchrechnen kann. Und wieviele Punkte noch übrig bleiben, wenn man erst am nächsten Tag fertig wird. Durch den Bonus kann man da mit den PPD nicht viel anfangen...



Gute Idee 



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich fände es außerdem praktisch, wenn man seine Systeme hinterlegen könnte, sprich CPU/GPU mit Takt, RAM, OS, Client usw.
> Diese(s) System(e) könnten dann beim eintragen direkt angeboten werden.
> Wenn man mal die eine oder andere Aktualisierungen vornimmt, muss man das nur einmal pflegen und nicht aufpassen, welches Projekt man als Vorlage verwendet. Der Takt ist zwar ersichtlich, aber z.B. welcher Client wurde verwendet? Oder ist in der Vorlage schon die neue WaKü enthalten?



Der Ruf nach eigenen Systemen wird größer XD

Um mehr über die Eintragung zu erfahren muss man halt auf "Detail" klicken. 

Angenommen du änderst an einem System z.B. den Takt der CPU, dann müsste man aber ein komplett neues System anlegen, da die schon eingetragenen Werte ja mit einem anderen Takt gemacht wurden. Oder meinst du das anders?

Weiß jemand ob man sowas irgendwie mit sysprofile.de verknüpfen kann? (z.B. importieren des Systems in eine Andere DB, oder Exportieren in .csv oder ähnlich)



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einen Link "Deine Seite" einbauen. Entweder links in die Navigation oder vielleicht neben Logout.
> Es ist nicht ersichtlich, dass man auf den Usernamen klicken kann/muss. Ich habe es nur durch viel rumprobieren zufällig gefunden.
> Gut, steht zwar auch hier im Forum, aber man will ja neue User nicht erst suchen lasse, oder?
> 
> ...



*Weitere ToDo's:*
- TPF
- anlegen von eigenen Systemen
- Meldefunktion für falsche Werte
- Kommentarfunktion 
- GPU Takt und Shader als Pflichtfeld (Bitte tragt eure Werte nach)
- Getrennte Liste für Multi-Sockel Systeme/ BigBigWU (brauche noch eine wirklich 100%ige aussage wie, man die einzelnen WU Typen anhand Folding@Home Projects Summary unterscheiden kann)
- Projektliste + automatisierten import


Viel Arbeit


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Der Ruf nach eigenen Systemen wird größer XD
> 
> Um mehr über die Eintragung zu erfahren muss man halt auf "Detail" klicken.
> 
> Angenommen du änderst an einem System z.B. den Takt der CPU, dann müsste man aber ein komplett neues System anlegen, da die schon eingetragenen Werte ja mit einem anderen Takt gemacht wurden. Oder meinst du das anders?


 Na, das ging ja schnell! Ich trage meine Spannungen gleich nach.

Ich weiß, dass man auf "Detail" klicken kann/muss.
Ich meinte halt, dass es viel Arbeit machen könnte den richtigen Eintrag zu finden, wenn man sich immer erst durch die Details klicken muss, weil man nur Kleinigkeiten geändert hat.
Mir fällt es schwer mich zu erinnern, welches Projekt ich als letztes eingetragen habe. Und wenn man jetzt schon einige eingegeben hat, möchte ich die nicht alle durchklicken auf der Suche nach dem mit den richtigen Werten. Da ist es ja schneller, die Werte aus der Auto-Vervollständigung des Browsers zu wählen.

Beim ändern des konfigurierten Systems sollte es doch für dich ein Leichtes sein, das System mit der aktuellen ID aus der DB zu lesen, die ID zu ändern und mit dem/den geänderten Werten abzuspeichern. Aber vorher prüfen, ob der User das so nicht schonmal hatte  Dann kannst du ja einfach die alte ID nehmen.

Du hast den letzten Teil meines Beitrags zwar zitiert, aber nichts dazu geschrieben. War das Absicht?

PS: Ist es vielleicht sinnvoll die To-Do-Liste im ersten Post zu verwalten? So würde man die Liste immer schnell finden.

PPS: Außerdem wäre es schön, man bekäme eine Fehlermeldung, wenn die Daten nicht in die Datenbank geschrieben werden können. Ich habe einen schönen Text bei Verbrauch eingegeben ("ca. 15W pro belasteter Kern"), da ich nicht genau weiß was hier angegeben werden sollte. Der Idle-Verbrauch lässt sich schwer messen, wohl aber die Differenz zu einem ausgelasteten Kern. Einer, da ich nur Single-Core Clients laufen lasse. Wen interessiert, was die CPU unter Vollast braucht, wenn nur ein Kern ausgelastet wird? Hoffentlich sehe ich das so richtig.

PPPS: Nach dem Ändern werden erstmal die alten Daten wieder angezeigt. Die neuen sind aber in der DB.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Januar 2012)

Hab gleich meinen ersten Vorsatz aus dem Neuen Jahr in die Tat umgesetzt und mich
a) registriert und
b) den ersten Wert eingetragen.

Werde allerdings ein paar Tage brauchen, um meine Daten alle unterzubringen.

War ja verblüfft, dass "meine" drei teams selbständig eingetragen wurden, obwohl ich mich 
als 70335 member angemeldet habe. 

Jetzt muss ich erst mal drüber schlafen, ob ich meine Werte den jeweiligen teams zuordne oder
alles einfach bei PCGH eintrage.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo Uwe64LE, keine Angst, die Werte werden keinem bestimmten Team zugeordnet. Du hast also nur einen User für alle deine Teams.

Danke fürs eintragen 

PS: Deine Sig ist zu lang


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2012)

@*T0M@0*     könntest du bitte die 8011er Wu´s mit in die liste aufnehmen   Danke


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:
			
		

> @T0M@0     könntest du bitte die 8011er Wu´s mit in die liste aufnehmen   Danke



Liste wurde upgedated


----------



## Wolvie (3. Januar 2012)

Hey t0m@0,
wie wäre es mit einer Suchfunktion im CPU/GPU-Vergleich zum gezielten suchen von CPU's/GPU's ?


----------



## Wolvie (4. Februar 2012)

Ich erlaube mir, den Thread mal "an-zu-stubsen".
Würde gerne die Ergebnise meiner neuen CPU/GPU(s) eintragen, leider erhalte ich, wenn ich mich einlogge und zu meinen Einträgen will die Meldung:


> User ungleich Session


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir, den Thread mal "an-zu-stubsen".
> Würde gerne die Ergebnise meiner neuen CPU/GPU(s) eintragen, leider erhalte ich, wenn ich mich einlogge und zu meinen Einträgen will die Meldung:


 
Hallo Wolvie, hat ja noch geklappt, hast ja ein paar Werte eingetragen 

Diese Meldung kommt meist, wenn man Groß- und Kleinschreibung beim User nicht beachtet hat. Dann am besten noch mal ausloggen und den User so schreiben wie er bei F@H verwendet wurde. Lag es daran?


----------



## Wolvie (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, daran lags. Hatte den Namen klein geschrieben.
Noch ne Frage: Wenn ich PPD Werte von meiner GTX590 eintragen will, wie soll ich das machen? Weil die Karten hat ja 2 GPU's.... Einfach die PPD zusammen addieren?


----------



## Schmidde (5. Februar 2012)

Könntest du noch die neuen Opterons (62xxer Serie) mit einfügen? Werden noch nicht bei der Prozessorauswahl mit aufgelistet


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ja, daran lags. Hatte den Namen klein geschrieben.
> Noch ne Frage: Wenn ich PPD Werte von meiner GTX590 eintragen will, wie soll ich das machen? Weil die Karten hat ja 2 GPU's.... Einfach die PPD zusammen addieren?


 
addieren 



Schmidde schrieb:


> Könntest du noch die neuen Opterons (62xxer Serie) mit einfügen? Werden noch nicht bei der Prozessorauswahl mit aufgelistet


 
Hab die 6200er hinzugefügt


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Februar 2012)

@ Schmidde: Du hast aber 2x den Opteron, oder wie schafft man 119502PPD


----------



## Schmidde (5. Februar 2012)

Ja sind zwei  Kann man das extra noch wo auswählen?


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ja sind zwei  Kann man das extra noch wo auswählen?


 
Nö, das kann nur ich. Hab denn mal "2x AMD Opteron 6272" angelegt und deinen Eintrag angepasst


----------



## Wolvie (16. Februar 2012)

Hy, 
ich "mal wieder"....
Bei den CPU-WU's fehlen die 6090er Wu's  Könntest du die Liste updaten? Thx.


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hy,
> ich "mal wieder"....
> Bei den CPU-WU's fehlen die 6090er Wu's  Könntest du die Liste updaten? Thx.


 
is drin


----------



## Wolvie (17. Februar 2012)

Ok, hab mich falsch ausgerdückt:  
Ich meinte die WU's von 6090 bis 6099


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Februar 2012)

9097 - 9099 sind nun drin... gibt es die anderen auch, oder hast du sicherheitshalber ein wenig "Puffer" kalkuliert


----------



## Wolvie (22. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte nur die WU's: 6095, 6096, 6097, 6098, 6099  -- Wusste nicht das es nur die 5 sind, dachte es fängt bei 6090 an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2012)

@TOM@0: Ich hab gerade 3 neue Werte für meine 460er eingetragen: Ich musste jedes mal die Daten der Karten aufs neue komplett eingeben > wurde nichts vom vorherrigen Eintragen übernommen z.B. Client, Kühlung, Hersteller ...

Fehler oder Absicht?


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur die WU's: 6095, 6096, 6097, 6098, 6099  -- Wusste nicht das es nur die 5 sind, dachte es fängt bei 6090 an.


 
Die sind nun alle drin... 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @TOM@0: Ich hab gerade 3 neue Werte für meine 460er eingetragen: Ich musste jedes mal die Daten der Karten aufs neue komplett eingeben > wurde nichts vom vorherrigen Eintragen übernommen z.B. Client, Kühlung, Hersteller ...
> 
> Fehler oder Absicht?



Ist kein Bug, ist ein Feature 

Hättest du nach der ersten eintragug den als "Template" verwendet, dann hätte es so funktioniert wie sonst auch 


Ich muss da echt bald mal wieder weiter programmieren...


----------



## ProfBoom (8. April 2012)

Mir fehlen die Projekte 8012 und 8013, wärst du so nett die hinzuzufügen?


----------



## T0M@0 (9. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Projekte 8012 und 8013, wärst du so nett die hinzuzufügen?


 
Liste wurde aktualisiert


----------



## ProfBoom (16. April 2012)

Danke schön, ich habe mal ein paar neue Daten eingetippt.
Aber jetzt fehlt mir Projekt 11294 

Und ich habe gesehen, dass ein FX 8210 teilweise 40K PPD erreicht: PPD for FX8120 - Overclockers Forums
Sehr projektabhängig irgendwie...


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2012)

Ist das ein CPU oder GPU Projekt?


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. April 2012)

Das ist ein Projekt  für AMD-GPUs allerdings ist es schon länger aus den Projekt-Stats verschwunden. Es ist aber identisch mit dem Projekt 11293, zumindest von den PPDs.


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Und ich habe gesehen, dass ein FX 8210 teilweise 40K PPD erreicht: PPD for FX8120 - Overclockers Forums
> Sehr projektabhängig irgendwie...


 
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Hab die Werte mal übernommen... Im Schnitt macht der FX 25000 PPD


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2012)

@TOM@0
Die Liste mit den Projekt-Nummern (Bereich GPU) müsste mal wieder aktualisiert werden


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Mai 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> @TOM@0
> Die Liste mit den Projekt-Nummern (Bereich GPU) müsste mal wieder aktualisiert werden


 
Danke, Liste ist nun up to date


----------



## PAUI (16. August 2012)

die Liste müsste mal wieder aktualisiert werden.

wollte heute von meinem Server die stats zu der P8049 eintragen war aber nicht mit geliestet.

mfg


----------



## T0M@0 (16. August 2012)

ist nun drin


----------



## T0M@0 (29. August 2012)

Ihr könnt übrigens nun auch eure Werte für die Neue Nvidia Generation eintragen


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt übrigens nun auch eure Werte für die Neue Nvidia Generation eintragen


Hab die GTX690 eingetragen.............leider gleich 3mal, kannst 2 davon bitte löschen, ist immer das gleiche Projekt....


----------



## PAUI (4. September 2012)

die kannste selber löschen.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. September 2012)

Kann er nicht. Hab ich schon gemacht  Aber ansonsten kann man das auch selber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2012)

@T0M@0 (bezogen auf deinen Beitrag im Serverwahn): Find meine beiden Xeons nicht, sind "noch" nicht auf der ersten Seite des Serverwahns. 
Ist eh so ne Sache als was man die deklarieren soll > heissen zwar 2687W ES aber entsprechen der Faltleistung der 2680.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn das ES an Ende fehlt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn das ES an Ende fehlt?


picar81_4711 hat ja einen Server mit den 2687W (ohne ES) und der Faltunterschied zum meinen beiden 2687W ES ist ja mehr als deutlich > bei der P8101 sind es ~50kPPD.


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

lass es doch einfach dahinter stehen, damit weis wenigstens jemand das es die es cpu´s waren oder du schreibst es mit bei kommentar hin, das es die es cpu´s sind.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hab den ES auch hinzugefügt. Hat der auch 3100Mhz und 150W TDP?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hab den ES auch hinzugefügt. Hat der auch 3100Mhz und 150W TDP?


Trägst du den Grundtakt (3000MHz) oder den Falttakt (3100MHz) ein?

Die angegebene TDP von 150W stimmt mal sicher nicht, da picars Server 460W verbraucht und meiner auf 345W kommt > TDP von den 2680 (130W) angeben?


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2012)

Grundtakt wäre besser, oder? Falttakt kann ja doch mal schwanken.....


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch für den Grundtakt, also ohne Turbo...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch für den Grundtakt.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2012)

OK, dann sind wir uns einig 

Dein ES hat also 3000 und der ohne hat 3100?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja, so paßt es.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal endlich meine Server alle eingetragen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711: Wäre bei deinen 2687W nicht 3400MHz beim Falttakt nicht passender?


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

Nein, der springt zwischen 3200 und 3400MHZ. Wie es im grad so passt......und deshalb hab ich jetzt den Grundtakt angegeben. Nur bei fester Übertaktung habe ich den Overclocktakt eingeschrieben.....sollte man nicht eher den Grundtakt angeben? Das andere ist eher zu ungenau, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2012)

Sieht einfach momentan etwas verwirrent aus, deine machen mit dem gleichen Takt deutlich mehr als meine.

Wie wärs es mit der goldenen Mitte > 3300MHz.

Was führ ne Temp haben die 2687W?
So wie ich ja herausgefunden habe, ist ja je beßer die Kühlung desto länger bleiben die E5's im Turbo > im Idealfall die ganze Zeit.

Ich glaube wir führen diese Diskusion beßer im Serverwahn fort.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ..................
> Wie wärs es mit der goldenen Mitte > 3300MHz.
> ................


Hast recht, 3300MHZ schaut besser aus und wirkt nicht mehr so verwirrend.....habs geändert


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

Meine Vorstellung wäre es, dass ich mich eintragen könnte. Es gibt noch keine Option für 48 Kerne... Bei 32 ist Schluss... 

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Außerdem würde ich gerne Wissen ob ich nur einen Eintrag eingeben darf (also mit OC) oder beide (mit und ohne OC)


----------



## DaN_I (25. Oktober 2012)

@T0M@0: Erstmal ein   für die Stats und PPD vergleich Seite - is ne schöne Page geworden!   

Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast würde ich mich freuen, wenn du meine "2x Xeon E5-2680(ES) 260 Watt 2700 Mhz" in die CPU Liste aufnehmen würdest
- damit ich die Werte eintragen kann - Danke!


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2012)

Werde ich heute Nachmittag anpassen.


----------



## benjasso (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte auch mal was eintragen, aber der Xeon E3 1230 v2 und die GTX660 ohne TI fehlen


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Vorstellung wäre es, dass ich mich eintragen könnte. Es gibt noch keine Option für 48 Kerne... Bei 32 ist Schluss...
> 
> Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
> 
> Außerdem würde ich gerne Wissen ob ich nur einen Eintrag eingeben darf (also mit OC) oder beide (mit und ohne OC)



Deine CPU ist nun drin (4x ...)

Man kann nun auch mehr Threads/Kerne wählen.

Ja du darfst mehrere Werte eintragen, wenn der Takt anders ist 



DaN_I schrieb:


> @T0M@0: Erstmal ein   für die Stats und PPD vergleich Seite - is ne schöne Page geworden!
> 
> Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast würde ich mich freuen, wenn du meine "2x Xeon E5-2680(ES) 260 Watt 2700 Mhz" in die CPU Liste aufnehmen würdest
> - damit ich die Werte eintragen kann - Danke!


 
Ist drin 



benjasso schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal was eintragen, aber der Xeon E3 1230 v2 und die GTX660 ohne TI fehlen



Ist drin


----------



## mihapiha (25. Oktober 2012)

Funktioniert nicht so sonderlich gut. Ich wollte beide Werte eintragen, und es wurde nur ein Wert in die Liste aufgenommen; nicht nur das, sondern die Zahlen wurden die ich angab wurden dann in einen Durchschnittswert berechnet....

Ich kann die zwei "stock-Werte" nicht mehr löschen...


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2012)

Versteh dich noch nicht so ganz. Auf der Startseite werden immer die durchschnittlichen Werte pro CPU gezeigt. 

Wenn du was falsch eingetragen hast, dann kannst du es editieren. Oder auch löschen. Dafür musst du angemeldet sein.


----------



## mihapiha (25. Oktober 2012)

Versuche ich ja, aber es geht nicht. Ich habe versucht das zu löschen, aber bisher erfolglos...
Es wird einer der drei angezeigt, und die PPD & Tackt Werte durchschnittlich aus den drei Einträgen berechnet...


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir funktionierte alles problemlos nach der Anmeldung, auch das löschen


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

Warum geht es dann bei mir nicht?! Ich habe es mit allen 3 PCs versucht die mir zur Verfügung stehen...


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2012)

OK, geht da wirklich nicht. Muss ich mir noch mal angucken. Wenn man auf Datails geht und dann löscht, dann gehts. Aber nicht mehr direkt unter seiner Profilseite


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, unter Details geht es! Hauptsache es funktioniert auf dem Weg.  Ok den Rest werde ich schon korrigieren oder einstellen sobald mehr Punkte von meiner Seite kommen


----------



## benjasso (27. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei den GPU-Werten nicht da steht, dass sie erfolgreich eingetragen wurden. Bei den CPU-Daten erscheint da ja eine Meldung.


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte gerade eine dieser neuen WUs eintragen, aber die fehlt noch in der Liste.   8075


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2012)

Die gibt es hier leider noch nicht: Folding@Home Projects Summary

Das waren die GPU WU's mit bonus? Irgendwie würden die die ganze übersicht der GPUs sprenegen...


----------



## davidof2001 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die waren das. 
Mist, ich wollte doch auch mal auf den Pudding hauen


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Oktober 2012)

Würde es eventuell sinn machen eine Extra Rubrik GPU Big zu machen? (Oder wie auch immer das heißen soll xd)


----------



## mihapiha (30. Oktober 2012)

GPU + Bonus macht mehr Sinn meinst du nicht?


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2013)

@*TOM@0*
Bei den CPU-WU's fehlt das Projekt 8028 und in der GPU Liste fehlt die GeForce GTX 650 *TI*


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Januar 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> @*TOM@0*
> Bei den CPU-WU's fehlt das Projekt 8028 und in der GPU Liste fehlt die GeForce GTX 650 *TI*


 
Ist drin


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2013)

Danke 


Die Liste mit den Projekt-Nummern müsste auch mal wieder aktualisiert werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2013)

Erledigt


----------



## ernei (31. Januar 2013)

Hi,

der Xeon E3-1230 macht laut Statpage beim SMP fast 11000 ppd, hat jemand einen durchschnittswert vom i5-3570k (eventuell mit OC)?


----------



## benjasso (31. Januar 2013)

@ernei

Meinst du den Xeon E3-1230v2? Der läuft eigentlich bei ca 17.000 ppd, ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht viele Daten eingetragen und da macht sich der eine niedrige Datensatz extrem bemerkbar.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2013)

Bei den CPU-WU's fehlen die Projekte 7000 bis 7087 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Februar 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Bei den CPU-WU's fehlen die Projekte 7000 bis 7087
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ist nun drin


----------



## mihapiha (6. März 2013)

Es fehlen die SMP Projekte 8500 bis 8585. Die kommen jetzt recht häufig


----------



## T0M@0 (6. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Es fehlen die SMP Projekte 8500 bis 8585. Die kommen jetzt recht häufig


 
Ist nun drin


----------



## sc59 (6. März 2013)

Servus TOM@0,
ich wollte gerade meine Werte für eine GTX 670 in die statspage einpflegen,
nur wo ist der Trick,
die Pojekte die gefaltet wurden sind nicht in der Auswahlliste.(bsp 7623-7626).
Kann doch aber nicht sein andere user haben selbige ja schon eingetragen.
Bitte um Aufklärung
greetz sc59


----------



## T0M@0 (7. März 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> Servus TOM@0,
> ich wollte gerade meine Werte für eine GTX 670 in die statspage einpflegen,
> nur wo ist der Trick,
> die Pojekte die gefaltet wurden sind nicht in der Auswahlliste.(bsp 7623-7626).
> ...


 

Auch wieder drin... Hatte Stanford wohl kurzzeitig nicht im psummery...


----------



## T0M@0 (7. März 2013)

falls einer eine idee hat, wie man Folding@Home Projects Summary

automatisiert in eine mysql db schreiben kann, dann wäre das echt super  (also nur die Tabelle ohne den ganzen html Quark)


----------



## sc59 (8. März 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Auch wieder drin... Hatte Stanford wohl kurzzeitig nicht im psummery...



Danke.

Projekt 8074 , 8018 , 8054
konnte ich leider nicht auswählen.

@ Datenbank frage:
Wie machst du das jetzt im Moment? 
Kenne mich da jetz nicht aus, hört sich jedoch Spannend und interessant an.
Mein Gedankengang:
Kann man die Tabelle aus dem Quelltext der Seite speichern und daraus eine Datenbank generieren?

Edit:
habe ne Idee die dir weiterhelfen könnte.
HFM.net bezieht ja genau die gleichen Daten aus der psummery.
Im Unterordner:
hfm/xls/
befindet sich die datei:
webslot.xslt

Am anfang dieser Datei wird auf 
"http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform"
verlinkt .damit wird die Psummery page transformiert zur *.xslt     //denke zum besserne lesen das der html quatsch weg ist.
im weiteren verlauf der datei (unteres drittel) ab:
 <xsl:template match="Protein">

sind genau die Angaben zu erkennen wie sie auch im Quelltext der Psummery page gestaffelt sind.
jetzt müsst ma nur wissen wo das gespeichet wird (habs noch nicht gefunden).
dann könntest du darauf zugreifen, um deine Datenbank zu füttern.
Aktualisieren müsst man dann zwar immer noch umständlich über HFM ,
jedoch würde eine händische Dateneigabe wegfall.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. März 2013)

Aktuell kopiere ich die Tabelle in einen Editor (manuell).  Dann leere ich meine Tabelle und importiere die neue Datei mit meinem script. 


Den quelltext kann ich automatisch alle x runterladen, aber da ist natürlich sehr viel html code drin


----------



## T0M@0 (8. März 2013)

Gute Idee mit HFM.net... 

Habe die Datei gefunden:

C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\HFM\ProjectInfo.tab

Edit: Konnte die Datei mit meinem bestehenden Script importieren  Sollten nun alle Projekte drin sein


----------



## sc59 (8. März 2013)

Freut mich das ich helfen konnte .
Ist bestimmt eine bessere Lösung als die Tabelle immer von Hand einzulesen.
greetz sc59


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. März 2013)

*@sc59:* Super Idee mit HFM.NET!


----------



## T0M@0 (10. März 2013)

Hab es nun automatisiert umgesetzt 

Wen es interessiert, es läuft so ab:

1. HFM.net läuft auf meinem Gaming PC, der jeden Tag mindestens 2-3 Stunden faltet.
2. Dieser PC synchronisiert "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\HFM\ProjectInfo.tab" in meine "owncloud".
3. Mein Webserver lädt jede Nacht per crontab diese Datei runter.
4. Daten werden automatisiert in eine mysql DB geschrieben.

Nächstes Problem wo ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt:

Ich würde gerne die GPU's und CPU's auch automatisiert importieren. Wenn z.B. Intel eine neue CPU veröffentlicht...

Dazu bräuchte ich eine immer Aktuelle Quelle im Internet (Folgende Angaben sind wichtig: CPU/GPU Name und Modell, Takt, TDP)


----------



## sc59 (18. März 2013)

Servus TOM@0,
vieleicht kann dier diese Tool helfen.

OutWit Hub - Download - CHIP Online

damit kann man Daten aus webseits extrahieren.
in der Trailversion sind 100 daten reihen erlaubt.
speichern in verschiedenen Formaten.
greetz


----------



## T0M@0 (18. März 2013)

Mir fehlt leider die Quelle, also die Webseite wo ALLE GPU's und CPU's gelistet sind 

100Zeilen wird auch nicht reichen  Aber wenn es funktioniert könnte man es ja kaufen


----------



## sc59 (18. März 2013)

ne 100 zeilen werden sicher nicht reichen.
schau mal hier wegen Daten GPU/CPU-
Dort kann man auch ein wenig Filtern.


Alternatives Tool habe ich noch Vietspider gefunden. habe ich aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. März 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> ne 100 zeilen werden sicher nicht reichen.
> schau mal hier wegen Daten GPU/CPU-
> Dort kann man auch ein wenig Filtern.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank, die GPU/CPU Datenbank scheint optimal zu sein. Das Tool werde ich demnächst mal testen


----------



## T0M@0 (22. März 2013)

Es gibt nun eine eigene Unterseite für die folding@home Projekte. Siehe: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
Dort sind alle FaH WU's gelistet, die ich mithilfe von HFM.net importiert habe. Man kann sie auch als txt File downloaden: http://www.foldingstats.eu/download/fah_projekte.txt (wird alle 24h aktualisiert)

Es ist nun auch möglich nach CPU oder GPU Projekte zu filtern. Des Weiteren kann man WU's mit oder ohne Bonus Punkte anzeigen lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2013)

Hallo TOM@0, die P8104 fehlt in der Liste.

Gruss


----------



## T0M@0 (9. April 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo TOM@0, die P8104 fehlt in der Liste.
> 
> Gruss


 
Sollte nun eigentlich drin sein...


----------



## hbf878 (9. April 2013)

hi, 
neulich beim betrachten des würdigungs-threads ist mir eine idee gekommen: wie wäre es, wenn es eine seite gäbe, wo alle (oder die besten 1000 oder alle aktiven) falter unseres teams draufstehen und man die über einen button "loben" kann, also sozusagen ein like-button, um anerkennung für die neuen milestoner oder einfach so für die aktivsten falter im team auszudrücken? die "lobe" könnte man dann entweder addieren oder nach einiger zeit verfallen lassen und könnte dadurch auch einfach mal mitfalter würdigen, auch wenn sie gerade keinen meilenstein neu erreicht haben
mfg


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2013)

Och nee, bitte keine Facebook-Strategien hier ...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Och nee, bitte keine Facebook-Strategien hier ...



Dem schliesse ich mich maximal an


----------



## hbf878 (9. April 2013)

naja, mit facebook hat das eigentlich nix zu tun. ist einfach eine möglichkeit, positives feedback zu kumulieren, ohne dafür einen thread mit "grats an" vollzuschreiben. ist im grunde kein unterschied, nur dass es mmn übersichtlicher und die "hemmschwelle" niedriger ist. man muss nicht extra einen beitrag schreiben, um "ich finde es gut, dass du das machst" auszudrücken. aber war ja nur eine idee...

btw: das forum hat auch ein like-system, trotzdem ist es mmn meilenweit von facebook entfernt


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> btw: das forum hat auch ein like-system, trotzdem ist es mmn meilenweit von facebook entfernt


 
Schau dich mal in manchen Threads um . Manche können es scheinbar trotzdem nicht auseinanderhalten und liken trotzdem jeden Schwachsinn... Mein Favorit von gestern: Der Thread in der Netzwerktopic zum Thema "Zwei Geräte an einem Kabel" (oder wie der sich nannte...).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Sollte nun eigentlich drin sein...


Danke


----------



## T0M@0 (10. April 2013)

Die GPU Punkteübersicht ist nun getrennt nach Projekten mit bzw. ohne Bonuspunkten. Zu diesem Schritt habe ich mich entschieden, da die Punkte teilweise deutlich vom Schnitt abweichen. Im Downloadbereich findet ihr auch alle aktuellen Diagramme. Neu bei den Prozessoren ist ein Diagramm für die BigWU Falter.


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. April 2013)

Respekt für deinen Enthusiasmus.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Respekt für deinen Enthusiasmus.


 
Absolut ja, wird Zeit, dass das wieder mal verdankt wird


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Respekt für deinen Enthusiasmus.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut ja, wird Zeit, dass das wieder mal verdankt wird




Ich kann meinen beiden "Faltkollegen" nur zustimmen - saubere Arbeit, TOM@0


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Februar 2014)

Ab sofort kann man CPU's in die DB eintragen, auch wenn sie noch nicht vorhanden sind (Dann muss ich das nicht übernehmen XD). Dazu einfach bei eintragen den Link unter der Suche verwenden. (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich man muss angemeldet sein...)

Hab auch den Login ein wenig angepasst, der ist nun Case Sensitiv. Und GPU's kann man nun nur noch eintragen, wenn man registriert ist. (Ein Spambot hat täglich mehrere PPD eingetragen )

Falls irgendwas nicht mehr funktionier, bitte melden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Juni 2014)

Wie trage ich GPUs ein? Die GTX 780 *Ti *ist noch nicht drinnen....


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2014)

Hab die GrakaListe mal erweitert


----------



## Timmy99 (2. Juni 2014)

Juhu, die GTX750 und GTX750 Ti sind nun auch drinnen


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich kann meine GTX 780 Ti nicht eintragen. Wenn ich auf Daten absenden klicke, dann kommt das gleiche Fenster wieder ohne Eingaben und meine Werte wurden nicht eingetragen.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juni 2014)

Meinst du folgende Werte, die du eingetragen hast?

Projekt 	GPU    	Punkte    	Takt    	Takt Shader    	Edit	
8018	GeForce GTX 690	37500	915	915	
9102	GeForce GTX 780 TI	174000	0	0	
13000	GeForce GTX 780 TI	210000	0	0	
13001	GeForce GTX 780 TI	210000	0	0	

Fehlen da noch welche? Einen Eintrag musste ich aus der DB löschen, da stand kein GPU Name.

Das GPU eintragen ist etwas Buggie, es kommt keine Nachricht wenn man auf absenden drückt. Es sollte aber alles korrekt eingetragen werden. Hab es gerade getestet.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juni 2014)

Danke, passt!


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2014)

Hab die Werte der GTX 680 eingetragen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2014)

@T0M@0:
Baust du die Seite gerade um? 

Wollte ein paar Werte eintragen und merk das sie scheinbar offline ist. 

Gruss A.Meier-PS3


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie hats den raspberry pi zersägt  kann aber erst heute abend gucken was da los ist


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Dezember 2014)

Leider ist die SD Karte Kaputt gegangen. Hab keine Ersatzkarte hier und auch noch kein Backup angelegt, wollte ich nächste Woche machen  Dauert also noch ein wenig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein Beileid


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

Geht leider immer noch nicht....


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2014)

Konnte den Pi retten. Zum glück ließ sich die MySQL DB von der defekten SD Karte retten. 

Aktuell liegen die Daten auf einer 120GB IDE Platte, welche mit USB an den PI angeschlossen ist   die Defekte SD Karte wird nur noch zum booten genutzt... Sollte mir nun gedanken um einen Backup plan machen


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist aber der Wurm drin. Domaindiscount24 hat einfach die Domain Storniert  Hab denen schon eine nette Mail geschrieben. Mal gucken was die sagen...

Wer aktuell die Seite besuchen will kann es über Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich versuchen.


----------



## sc59 (14. Dezember 2014)

Servus Tom ,
mir ist beim eintragen des CPU Verbrauchs ein Fehler unterlaufen. Gespeichert habe ich 135 Watt. 
Bei 2x E5-2690 kann das nicht stimmen. Nur bei einem .
Verbauch für beide ist 350 Watt.
Wie kann ich das ändern ?
mfg sc59

Ps.: geiler Domainnamen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Ps.: geiler Domainnamen


Clint Eastwood oder Pflanzen gegen Zombies?


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2014)

@sc59: Anscheinend hast du es selber herrausgefunden. Bei deinen letzten 3 Eintragungen steht 350 Watt. 


@A.Meier-PS3: Ist ein Incider, aber Clint Eastwood kommt schon hin


----------



## sc59 (15. Dezember 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @sc59: Anscheinend hast du es selber herrausgefunden. Bei deinen letzten 3 Eintragungen steht 350 Watt.


nicht ganz.....
in den Detail s Ja 
in der CPU Auswahl die ich hinerlegt habe nicht.
Damit zeigt die Übersicht PPD/Watt einen Falschen Wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2014)

Das kannst du nicht ändern. Laut Intel benötigt eine CPU ca. 135 Watt. Ich habe wohl vergessen den Wert in der Datenbank mal 2 zu nehmen. Ich würde dann 270 Watt für 2x E5-2690 in der Tabelle hinterlegen. Ist das OK? (Bezieht sich nur auf die CPU, nicht das ganze System.)


----------



## sc59 (15. Dezember 2014)

aber sicher doch


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Januar 2015)

Die GTX 970 fehlt noch, bitte eintragen Danke


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Januar 2015)

Die neuen GTXen sind drin  

Fehlen noch welche? (bzw. Weiß man schon was so demnächst auf den Markt kommt?)


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

Danke.


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2015)

Danke, Du könntest mal noch im Start-Post die *aktuelle* Stats Page verlinken.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

Also irgendwie schaffen alle mehr ppd als ich mit der GTX970. Und ich meinte ich hätte mit 290k schon viel, als ich sie eingetragen habe.....


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2015)

Tja - das "leidige" Problem - wer hat den Größten  - ähhh Übertaktungsspielraum 

Es wäre schön, wenn weitere GTX970 eingetragen würden - mit genauer Produktbezeichnung und vollständigen (erweiterten) Angaben (als Entscheidungshilfe für "Späterkäufer").


BTW

Seite ist momentan leider nicht erreichbar


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Januar 2015)

Ja, kabel Deutschland ist in letzter zeit bei mir sehr schlecht (in den letzten 2 Monaten mindestens 7 Ausfälle) bin aber leider noch nicht zu hause um zu gucken was da los ist...


----------

